# Anti-Feminist Party Is Standing In The General Election



## petrichor (Jan 14, 2015)

> The party, which hands out ?Lying Feminist of the Month? awards to female journalists, will be fielding three candidates in the Nottingham area, including one candidate who will attempt to unseat shadow women and equalities minister Gloria De Piero.
> The party was founded by retired businessman Mike Buchanan, who told BuzzFeed News it?s his party?s ultimate aim to ?make feminism a dirty word?.
> 
> Buchanan used to work as a business consultant for the Conservative party, but quit in 2009 when David Cameron backed all-women parliamentary candidate shortlists. He has since dedicated his life to anti-feminism, writing three books, Feminism: The Ugly Truth, The Glass Ceiling Delusion, and David Cameron ? The Heir to Harman?
> ...







>Straight white male


----------



## Krory (Jan 14, 2015)

>Complains about a straight white male defending men unjustly accused of sexism

>Doesn't complain about straight white females making false claims of sexism for attention

Should I really be surprised at this guy anymore?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 15, 2015)

> it’s his party’s ultimate aim to “make feminism a dirty word”.


You're a bit late to the party on that one.




> "Feminists – Enemies of Men, Women, and Children”.


I can see the first two if you think all feminists are misandrists, but children?  I'd love to hear the bullshit behind that.



> halving the length of time after conception a woman can legally get an abortion,


Says all you need to know about this asshole, really.




> creating all-boys schools with all-male teaching staff,


Make it yourself.




> “We hear a lot about misogyny, which is actually very rare,


That is absolute bullshit.  There are businesses in my town that pay women lower wages in an attempt to discourage them from having jobs at all because they should be house-makers instead. Single women with children are demonized as being slutty, greedy, and neglectful.  Women who get abortions when their fetus is not viable and the pregnancy endangers them are labeled murderers.  In some states miscarriages are investigated as potential murders.
These attitudes are not 'very rare.'  You run into them all over the place.  And while misandry is ALSO a problem, acting as though you have to trivialize discrimination against women in order to address discrimination against men is stupid, as is the opposite position.




> “As far as the state is concerned, males are pretty much subhuman and they’ll do anything they can to destroy men’s lives.”


This sounds like outright fear-mongering.  I suspect that this fellow has no idea what it is like to truly be marginalized and discriminated against.



> Buchanan, who believes Ched Evans’ rape conviction was “probably a miscarriage of justice”,


This guy sure knows out to win em over. 




> the state fails to recognise important differences between genders and that the “glass ceiling” preventing women from reaching high-ranking jobs doesn’t exist.
> 
> “Women just want to do other things with their lives,” he said. “They’re less driven and have less to gain from getting to the top of their professions, so they naturally don’t put the effort in that a man would. They’re more suited to things like medicine, caring, and social work.”


He reminds me of Doug Wilson, who I mentioned earlier in this post, actually.  Wilson advocates paying women less in order to discourage them from doing anything but rear children and house-keep for their husbands. If you have no idea who I'm talking about, Wilson co-wrote "Southern Slavery As It Was" and flies confederate flags on his property, so you know he's a real winner.  I don't know how Christopher Hitchens could stand to be in the same room as him.

A family friend, Kelly, is a member of the military and scores 96% on male physical fitness tests.  Her male subordinates all failed their male fitness tests.  You can imagine the chewing out she gave them.

Women are as diverse in terms of personality and capability as men and it's incredibly stupid to act as though all women are less driven than men, put in less effort, and are inclined towards medical/social work and "caring," whatever the fuck that means.  It is true that there are genetic inclinations overall but that doesn't apply to every woman and a sufficiently motivated woman can overcome physical disadvantages (for example, women usually scoring lower on male physical fitness tests due to musculature and such) to do what she wants with her life.  Beyond biology it is about upbringing and that is a cultural matter which has nothing to do with what all women are or should and should not do or what they deserve.

NO ONE should be discouraged from pursuing an occupation because of their gender.  People should be hired, paid, and fired according to the quality of their work, not whether or not they have a penis and what other people think they are "more suited to."


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 15, 2015)

Buzzfeed is a valid source now?


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jan 15, 2015)

Populist pandering
stop giving them the attention they want


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 15, 2015)

Gaawa-chan said:


> I can see the first two if you think all feminists are misandrists, but children?  I'd love to hear the bullshit behind that.


Broken families and the demonizing of men affecting boys as well as childrens views of their fathers. Feminists brainwashing their daughters. Thats what I figure he means by them being the enemy of children and to an extent I agree with him.




> That is absolute bullshit.  There are businesses in my town that pay women lower wages in an attempt to discourage them from having jobs at all because they should be house-makers instead. Single women with children are demonized as being slutty, greedy, and neglectful.  Women who get abortions when their fetus is not viable and the pregnancy endangers them are labeled murderers.  In some states miscarriages are investigated as potential murders.


While I think hes a bit off there, I think you and him might have different definitions of misogyny given your examples, which are sexist but not entirely misogynistic. They aren't done due to a hatred of women. There are definitely misogynists out there, though actual misogyny isn't as common as feminists claim. I can't think of a straight example of misogyny at the moment but one I'd say is for sure misandry is that tweet of Anita's about toxic male masculinity in regards to a school shooting(that had only recently happened). 

As for miscarriages as murders, never heard of that in regards to the pregnant women. If someone else gives her a miscarriage though, I've definitely heard of that being considered murder.




> This sounds like outright fear-mongering.  I suspect that this fellow has no idea what it is like to truly be marginalized and discriminated against.


The part about the state being out to ruin mens live is certainly fear-mongering. The law is rather against men though. Its easy for women to claim domestic violence without any proof and put a man in jail for months, its happened to my dad. Even with the lying bitches story not really holding much water and the police having been called to the residence earlier in that day when my dad was working and she had two suspect dudes in the house, he still was in jail for months, had to take anger management classes and be on probation for over a year while paying ridiculous fines. Women are favored in basically every category where its a mans claim vs a womans.




> NO ONE should be discouraged from pursuing an occupation because of their gender.  People should be hired, paid, and fired according to the quality of their work, not whether or not they have a penis and what other people think they are "more suited to."


He didn't discourage women from doing anything, just argued that women gravitate towards certain ones.


----------



## Zyrax (Jan 15, 2015)

The feminists aren't the problem. 
The problem are the people who still can't move on from the "Real Men" Ideal.
Men are still being expected to Respect women for no reason other than Being women
Men are still expected to protect women
Men are still expected to sacrifice themselfs for women
And yet the women Don't have to be housewives or Do anything of the female traditional role
The west is stuck between two ideals of The "Real Man" Image which puts a lot of expectations on men and the "Feminists" ideals where Women aren't expected to do their role.


----------



## Krory (Jan 15, 2015)

Zyrax said:


> The feminists aren't the problem.
> The problem are the people who still can't move on from the "Real Men" Ideal.
> Men are still being expected to Respect women for no reason other than Being women
> Men are still expected to protect women
> ...



So you mean everything that feminists are doing, gotchya.

There was a reason "feminist" was on Time's poll of words that should be abolished in 2015...

...and a reason why they had to remove it and apologize.


----------



## ImperatorMortis (Jan 15, 2015)

lmao What a joke. Shit like this makes me wonder if the human species having more than one gender was a mistake.


----------



## Mael (Jan 15, 2015)

Time apologized?

Fucking pathetic.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 15, 2015)

> Feminists ? Enemies of Men, Women, and Children?.



 

Genius



> glass ceiling? preventing women from reaching high-ranking jobs doesn?t exist.



Also, bullshit.


----------



## Krory (Jan 15, 2015)

There are more important issues...

LIKE THIS EPIDEMIC CALLED MANSPREADING!!!

[youtube]2DE3LeWRpyI[/youtube]
(Skip to 2:35)


----------



## Zyrax (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jan 15, 2015)

Oh boy, that comment section must be pure comedy gold right now. 

Modern feminism is fucking retarded so I'm not surprised to see this.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 15, 2015)

Creepy and gross, as per anti-feminism, but they won't even get enough votes to get their deposits back so all this is doing is is throwing away money.

I mean this guy is obviously such a creepy bullshit obsessive (Writing multiple books in such a short space of time and self publishing them, talking shit about what women can do, trying to dredge up abortion restrictions, I bet this 80 page manifesto is a right laugh) feminism can only look good by comparison.

So long as he doesn't get assaulted by a gang of women who cut his tonker off I think we'll be fine.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 15, 2015)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Creepy and gross, as per anti-feminism, but they won't even get enough votes to get their deposits back so all this is doing is is throwing away money.
> 
> I mean this guy is obviously such a creepy bullshit obsessive (Writing multiple books in such a short space of time and self publishing them, talking shit about what women can do, trying to dredge up abortion restrictions, I bet this 80 page manifesto is a right laugh) feminism can only look good by comparison.
> 
> So long as he doesn't get assaulted by a gang of women who cut his tonker off I think we'll be fine.



antifeminism isn't creepy and gross, especially the feminism that pervades western culture. Not even the majority of women identify with that.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 15, 2015)

This seems to be a pretty good example of creepy grossness to me. He's already crossed the line from merely being against an ideology to actually being against women. I mean did you even read the article?



> Not even the majority of women identify with that.



Most people don't identify as a lot of things they are for or against. And people who are wrong are just wrong.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 15, 2015)

The Pink Ninja said:


> This seems to be a pretty good example of creepy grossness to me. He's already crossed the line from merely being against an ideology to actually being against women. I mean did you even read the article?
> 
> Most people don't identify as a lot of things they are for or against. And people who are wrong are just wrong.



He's against feminism. There's a difference. Not endorsing everything he said, but you can't say he's anti-woman.

Well, most women do not identify as feminists and I don't blame them, as I don't either. It's become hateful shell of its former self.


----------



## Zyrax (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## Krory (Jan 15, 2015)

Gotta love these "anti-feminism is anti-woman" bullshitters.


----------



## Mael (Jan 15, 2015)

It really isn't anti-woman.  Anti-woman would be completely denying women even basic rights.  It's just stating that being a man isn't an original sin which is what twats today in the guise of feminism would have people believe.

And yes if anyone did read Based Sommers's book The War Against Boys, you'll see the education system is already telling boys that it's a bad thing to act like a boy or act in any sort of playful, aggressive manner.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 15, 2015)

I don't have problem with feminists (the original ones that still exist), but I do have problem with feminazis (modern "feminists" that are vitriol to men).

Sommers is a legit original feminist, but in the eyes of feminazis, she is a secret undercover agent for republicans to undermine modern feminists goal.


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 15, 2015)

we have a live sjw 

we've got a live one

_where's wad_


----------



## Garfield (Jan 15, 2015)

Extending the feminazi agenda to blanket the feminist agenda is something these anti-sjw people have managed to perpetuate and propagate really well imo. I tend to dislike them about as much as feminazis.


----------



## EJ (Jan 15, 2015)

adee said:


> Extending the feminazi agenda to blanket the feminist agenda is something these anti-sjw people have managed to perpetuate and propagate really well imo. I tend to dislike them about as much as feminazis.



Yes. 

**


----------



## Bishamon (Jan 15, 2015)

I cannot wait to read the comment section in this article now


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 15, 2015)

the major problem with western feminism is the lack of respect for other cultures. it also has the tendency to dehumanize more than anything else, i think, resulting in a more aggressive need for social change in_ just_ men making the issue incredibly  preferential.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 15, 2015)

adee said:


> Extending the feminazi agenda to blanket the feminist agenda is something these anti-sjw people have managed to perpetuate and propagate really well imo. I tend to dislike them about as much as feminazis.


The thing is even ones who deny association with the feminazis and consider themselves "moderates" spout a lot of the same bullshit and are just more subtle in their dehumanizing of men. Though feminists are far from innocent in pointing to the extremists on the opposite side, neither side should rely on that as a crutch. Still when you need to keep going further and further back to find anyone worth showing off there can be a problem.


----------



## Krory (Jan 15, 2015)

Trinity said:


> the major problem with western feminism is the lack of respect for other cultures. it also has the tendency to dehumanize more than anything else, i think, resulting in a more aggressive need for social change in_ just_ men making the issue incredibly  preferential.



Pretty much - they're oblivious to issues that feminism should actually exist for. The whole charade of people like Emma Watson demanding that men need to serve women's needs is a prime example when there's still shit spouted ranging from this idiotic "manspeading epidemic" to the fact that women aren't held criminally liable when they knowingly make false rape accusations, even when that person is sent to *jail*.

It's a sad state of affairs when currently MRAs are the ones looking closer to equality than western feminists.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm interested in finding out more about this party.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 15, 2015)

[youtube]JpAQDwsJriQ[/youtube]


----------



## baconbits (Jan 16, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> [youtube]JpAQDwsJriQ[/youtube]



Reality is starting to overtake the parodies.


----------



## Blue (Jan 16, 2015)

Remember 3 or 4 years ago, when I started saying that the perversion of feminism into a western supremacist movement would cause gender wars and the rise of masculism?


Here we are!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 16, 2015)

When did this place become r/rRedpill?


----------



## Mael (Jan 16, 2015)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> When did this place become r/rRedpill?



Acknowledging a growing fringe in the guise of equality is not reddit.

The guy in the OP is extreme but he makes valid points.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 16, 2015)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> When did this place become r/rRedpill?



Are you blue pill?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 16, 2015)

Mael said:


> Acknowledging a growing fringe in the guise of equality is not reddit.
> 
> The guy in the OP is extreme but he makes valid points.



It's not really a growing problem as feminism isn't causing any real problems and has more valid arguments in favor of it. Like someone else said in the thread the most harmful idea is this shit about Real Men, but they stated it wrong. People need to get the idea of masculinity and femininity out of their heads and stop trying to tell others what to be. If a man wants to wear a dress or like My Little Pony or pink or something, stop punishing him for it. And if a woman wants to not have kids and box or be a housewife or do whatever, stop acting like she's somehow insulting her gender. 

Women seem to be reacting to multiple fronts not taking them seriously for the most part (creative fronts like video games and movies and other things like wage equality and so on) and men, instead of fighting for rights in areas where they're disadvantaged are fighting to take back rights from women because in their minds that's where the problem has come from. 

It's wrong, the problem comes from some men being unable to adapt to a world where they don't have the lions-share of the pie. I mean, look at your signature Mael. You look like fucking clown shoes putting shit like that out there. You expect anyone to look at that and see you as anything but anti-woman? For you to sit here and try and explain how it's the women's rights movement causing the problem makes you look like part of the actual problem. People afraid of change. 

You're no different than the people who were upset about gays or interracial marriage and warning us of all these vague ways it would change things.



Punished Pathos said:


> Are you blue pill?



I think the philosophy is bullshit that's entirely purported by men with threatened masculinity issues and the women they beat on.


----------



## Blue (Jan 16, 2015)

CTK is the weird chalky pink pill you find at a party, under a sofa, with a heart symbol stamped into it. You're almost certain you shouldn't swallow it.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 16, 2015)

Even if he has valid points and concerns (which he does), he is probably the wrong person to be delivering the message. Nothing hurts a movement more than when the person leading it is a clown. That and in-fighting which I notice this movement has both of in spades.


----------



## Blue (Jan 16, 2015)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> It's not really a growing problem as feminism isn't causing any real problems



Haha, what

It's in the title of the thread


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 16, 2015)

Handsome Jack said:


> Haha, what
> 
> It's in the title of the thread



So you think feminism caused the problem of men being sexist and threatened in their masculinity? 

Do you think minorities caused racism by being so darn easy to subjugate? 

Did gays cause homophobia to be widespread by doing what they want? 

This sounds suspiciously like you're blaming the problem on the people having it. I guess you think those French magazine workers got what they fucking deserve. 

You're Blue, right? Don't come at me like you're fucking retarded. I know you've got a brain in there somewhere, Scarecrow.
(fuck, I forgot Wizard of Oz)


----------



## Magicbullet (Jan 16, 2015)

Meh, irrelevant tossers form a party. Now they can be irrelevant together.


----------



## Zyrax (Jan 16, 2015)

>Feminism isn't causing any real problems


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 16, 2015)

Zyrax said:


> >Feminism isn't causing any real problems



One shooting? You realize that if you're going to use one shooting to invalidate a whole movement I can pretty much invalidate anything, right? Especially in the US.


----------



## blueblip (Jan 16, 2015)

Mael said:


> Acknowledging a growing fringe in the guise of equality is not reddit.
> 
> The guy in the OP is extreme but he makes valid points.


Well, he doesn't actually make any valid points. Like his nonsense about women not being career driven while men are. Being career driven is entirely dependent on the individual in question, and not being career driven is prevalent amongst people of both sexes.

Plus, he's making it sound like femnazis are on the cusp of taking over the world. Newsflash: they aren't. Femnazis hold absolutely ZERO positions of power in politics, finance, economics, or science, aka the fields that drive and manage human society. Even in academia, where they can be found in most numbers oustide of Tumblr, they are a tiny subsect of the much larger fields of sociology, anthropology, and other social sciences.

So his entire ideology is based on a completely flawed premise. Which can only lead to one of two conclusions: he's either an utter moron, or he's sexist and thinks women deserve to stay in the kitchen.


----------



## Zyrax (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 16, 2015)

Zyrax said:


>



How do the numbers of women who have done something wrong because of feminism throughout history compare to those of Christians, Muslims, Jews, the Klan, the Black Panthers, and all the other groups floating around out there that we see as generally median in how they behave? 

People love to demonize feminism, a movement that has been largely peaceful. There's been no wars caused by them, there's been no large scale terror attacks, but there's been backlash against them like they shit directly into your mouth while wringing out a bloody tampon into your eyes. It's silly to call the movement a huge threat worthy of a political party centered around them. The biggest threat to this country today is the Goddamn religious right and no one's doing a damn thing about that.


----------



## Blue (Jan 16, 2015)

blueblip said:


> Well, he doesn't actually make any valid points. Like his nonsense about women not being career driven while men are. Being career driven is entirely dependent on the individual in question, and not being career driven is prevalent amongst people of both sexes.



"Career driven" is often used to describe someone aggressive and ambitious.

Guess what character traits are directly and demonstrably determined by testosterone levels?


----------



## blueblip (Jan 16, 2015)

Zyrax said:


>


Are you seriously trying to argue that only femnazis indulge in this kind of behaviour and that men have never, ever done so?


----------



## Bishamon (Jan 16, 2015)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> It's not really a growing problem as feminism isn't causing any real problems.


----------



## blueblip (Jan 16, 2015)

Handsome Jack said:


> "Career driven" is often used to describe someone aggressive and ambitious.
> 
> Guess what character traits are directly and demonstrably determined by testosterone levels?


Bollocks. 'Career driven' simply means you're extremely focused on your work and career. Yes, it includes ambition, but to claim that ambition is linked to having testosterone is baseless.

Men and women can be ambitious. Again, it depends on the individual. Not all men are ambitious, just like with women.


----------



## Gain (Jan 16, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]0tLnWDuZflc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zyrax (Jan 16, 2015)

blueblip said:


> Bollocks. 'Career driven' simply means you're extremely focused on your work and career. Yes, it includes ambition, but to claim that ambition is linked to having testosterone is baseless.
> 
> Men and women can be ambitious. Again, it depends on the individual. Not all men are ambitious, just like with women.


Except that a man who aren't ambitious are seen as unsuitable husbands. Even though Feminists said that they wanted to end The traditional "Man Provides, Woman stays at home" concept they only took out the woman part, Men are still expected to make more than there Wives, A man whi makes less than her is going to be seen as a joke by society.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## blueblip (Jan 16, 2015)

Zyrax said:


> Except that a man who aren't ambitious are seen as unsuitable husbands. Even though Feminists said that they wanted to end The traditional "Man Provides, Woman stays at home" concept they only took out the woman part, Men are still expected to make more than there Wives, A man whi makes less than her is going to be seen as a joke by society.


I'm...not denying this. So why are you using it as if you're countering me?

But this retarded concept that we've created about how it's bad for men to be ambitious is as much a construct of femnazis and us men a well. It's a stigma that existed WELL before feminism and women's rights ever existed. There's a lot we can blame on femnazis, but this is certainly not one of them.

I would also like to point out that this concept is slowly losing traction, and at the same time women who expect to mooch of husbands are also being talked about derisively. For context, as a 30 something year old working professional, I hear, only a daily basis, people bitching about women who leech off husbands and lack ambition, while at the same time I hear a lot of people praising men for being stay at home husbands.


----------



## Zyrax (Jan 16, 2015)

So you are admitting that Women only care about Women rights? :ignoramus
Things like this is the reason I laughed when Chris Brown smashed Rihannas head in


----------



## Blue (Jan 16, 2015)

blueblip said:


> Bollocks. 'Career driven' simply means you're extremely focused on your work and career. Yes, it includes ambition, but to claim that ambition is linked to having testosterone is baseless.



It absolutely is fucking not baseless. It's solid as science gets. The higher your testosterone levels, the more confident you get and the more you believe that you can and should succeed. The more you DO succeed, the higher your testosterone goes. It's a mechanism to establish hierarchy in animal societies. When you beat someone up, you gain confidence to lead. When you get beaten up, you lose it and are more willing to be led. This is true even if the beating isn't physical, so next time your boss calls you into his office to chew you out, remember - he's reinforcing your roles at a biological level.

It's not just true between men and women, it's true between men, too. Those soft-spoken nerds in accounting? 90% of them will have low-normal testosterone levels. 
The big bosses in corporate? 90% will have high-normal or abnormal testosterone.

Can women become, or even start as, confident winners? Absolutely. But they're starting from a way lower baseline.


----------



## Mael (Jan 16, 2015)

CTK, modern feminism has created problems such as judicial inequality and those lovely false accusations like at UVA.  Even RAINN spoke out against feminism's drivel on "rape culture."


And yes you are a white knight.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 16, 2015)

Zyrax said:


> So you are admitting that Women only care about Women rights? :ignoramus
> Things like this is the reason I laughed when Chris Brown smashed Rihannas head in



I was posting it because of how dumb it is and its relevant to the topic, feminism is becoming less and less about equality and shifting more towards a gender war for angst teens who never grew out that phase.


Here is something that is actually funny.


----------



## Bishamon (Jan 16, 2015)

I could never tell if this comic was supposed to be serious or not.

So basically someone's a feminst because other people aren't feminist.
You know why I'm a cat? Because of people who aren't cats.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 16, 2015)

Mael said:


> CTK, modern feminism has created problems such as judicial inequality and those lovely false accusations like at UVA.  Even RAINN spoke out against feminism's drivel on "rape culture."
> 
> 
> And yes you are a white knight.



He is going to shame us for being redpillers and assume that we are such


----------



## ThunderCunt (Jan 16, 2015)

So lets say if in future there is an out all war between dudes and chicks, who is going to win it?
And what are they going to do with POWs?


----------



## sadated_peon (Jan 16, 2015)

adee said:


> Extending the feminazi agenda to blanket the feminist agenda is something these anti-sjw people have managed to perpetuate and propagate really well imo. I tend to dislike them about as much as feminazis.



I am very open to this idea. 
please tell me what you would like to call this brand of feminism. 

Is feminazis the term that should be used in mainstream discussion?




Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> It's wrong, the problem comes from some men being unable to adapt to a world where they don't have the lions-share of the pie. I mean, look at your signature Mael. You look like fucking clown shoes putting shit like that out there. You expect anyone to look at that and see you as anything but anti-woman? For you to sit here and try and explain how it's the women's rights movement causing the problem makes you look like part of the actual problem. People afraid of change.
> 
> You're no different than the people who were upset about gays or interracial marriage and warning us of all these vague ways it would change things.



Society has rewarding people who confirm with gender/social norms. This is true for men and women. 

Feminism has been working hard to break down the negative gender norms of women and the positive gender norms of men in an attempt to bring equality to the sexes. When they tried to do this they found resistance, as you describe. 

There is nothing wrong with this, and it's a great goal. 
But it is not the whole issue. 

Because there are social norms that benefit women and negatively affect men. 
The issue at hand is that women and especially feminists are fighting against people who seek to bring equality to the sexes by breaking down women's benefits and men's negative affects. 

They are doing the SAME thing that you criticize in your post. Even going as far to deny that women in society have ANY benefits in society or that men have ANY negatives in society. 

"People afraid of change." Exactly, people are afraid of change. No more so than feminists who are afraid to lose their privileges in our society as women.


----------



## Mael (Jan 16, 2015)

The fact he agreed with Anita's assertion that school shootings are due to toxic masculinity is what floored me.

Never mind mental issues, inefficient school discipline, power games, child cruelty regardless of gender, an American penchant of snowflake syndrome on our kids sweeping mental issues under the rug, easy access to guns, and so much more.  Nope, it's because apparently Cho, Klebold, Harris, Lanza, Weise, etc. weren't "real men."

Oh and look up Huntsville, Alabama and Amy Anderson.


----------



## Gino (Jan 16, 2015)

_Feminism doesn't cause any real problems._.........








Xiammes said:


> I was posting it because of how dumb it is and its relevant to the topic, feminism is becoming less and less about equality and shifting more towards a gender war for angst teens who never grew out that phase.
> 
> 
> Here is something that is actually funny.



 Golden


----------



## ThunderCunt (Jan 16, 2015)

Career driven due to testosterone that was a very primitive argument.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 16, 2015)

Gwynbleidd said:


> I could never tell if this comic was supposed to be serious or not.
> 
> So basically someone's a feminst because other people aren't feminist.
> You know why I'm a cat? Because of people who aren't cats.



I found it on Tumblr, 75% sure its supposed to be serious, I believe its because they can't differentiate between women's rights and equality and the man was somehow being oppressive because he wasn't fighting for women's rights.


----------



## blueblip (Jan 16, 2015)

Handsome Jack said:


> It absolutely is fucking not baseless. It's solid as science gets. The higher your testosterone levels, the more confident you get and the more you believe that you can and should succeed. The more you DO succeed, the higher your testosterone goes. It's a mechanism to establish hierarchy in animal societies. When you beat someone up, you gain confidence to lead. When you get beaten up, you lose it and are more willing to be led. This is true even if the beating isn't physical, so next time your boss calls you into his office to chew you out, remember - he's reinforcing your roles at a biological level.
> 
> It's not just true between men and women, it's true between men, too. Those soft-spoken nerds in accounting? 90% of them will have low-normal testosterone levels.
> The big bosses in corporate? 90% will have high-normal or abnormal testosterone.
> ...


And you've just proven the initial point I made and you responded to: how career driven a person is or can be varies from individual to individual and one cannot make a generalisation that one gender is more career driven than the other.

There's no 'men are more career driven or ambitious than women' argument to be made precisely because within both genders who have enough number of people who disprove the rule.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Jan 16, 2015)

Handsome Jack said:


> the rise of masculism?
> Here we are!


With drills?


Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> When did this place become r/rRedpill?


Having opposing sides to feminism is being /r/redpilled?
Feminist logic at it's finest.


Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> It's not really a growing problem as feminism isn't causing any real problems and has more valid arguments in favor of it.




I stopped reading after that sentence, we need to call in brolmes again to put you SJW's back where you belong.


----------



## Blue (Jan 16, 2015)

initpidzero said:


> Career driven due to testosterone that was a very primitive argument.



>Answering a poll about priorities
>Actually succeeding in a career

You really can't differentiate between these two? Later in the article they even say most of those women aren't willing to sacrifice family life for careers. Winners don't sacrifice for anyone or anything. Harsh truth.


----------



## Blue (Jan 16, 2015)

blueblip said:


> There's no 'men are more career driven or ambitious than women' argument to be made precisely because within both genders who have enough number of people who disprove the rule.



What

So you would defend the statement 

'"There's no Americans are more wealthy than North Koreans" argument to be made, precisely because within both nationalities there are enough people who disprove the rule."'?


----------



## blueblip (Jan 16, 2015)

Handsome Jack said:


> What
> 
> So you would defend the statement
> 
> '"There's no Americans are more wealthy than North Koreans" argument to be made, precisely because within both nationalities there are enough people who disprove the rule."'?


Errr...

That's going off in a completely different direction altogether, so no, I wouldn't defend that point, but I fail to see the relevance of it in this conversation.

The number of men who are not particularly ambitious isn't significantly less than men who are ambitious. There are enough unambitious men to show that such a type of man isn't an anomaly.

Conversely, we're also seeing that the number of ambitious women isn't significantly lower than the number of women who aren't ambitious. Quite the opposite, from what I see in any country, I can safely say there are more ambitious and career driven women than there are unambitious and non-career oriented ones.

Your US-NK example is pointless because the number of poor people in NK is so significantly higher than the number of rich people that the rich would count as an anomaly. When it comes to the US, the distribution of wealth is spread out a lot more across US society (you have significant numbers of lower, middle, and upper class people). Furthermore, the opportunities to become wealthy are easier to access in the US than in NK, to a far greater degree, which once again renders that entire train of thought moot.

EDIT: To clarify my last paragraph, there's too much of a difference between the number of people who are lower, middle, and upper class in the US and NK, which is why your statement isn't applicable in this conversation. Conversely, there are comparable number of people within both genders who are either unambitious or ambitious, making the idea of on gender being overall more ambitious than the other entirely moot.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Jan 16, 2015)

Handsome Jack said:


> >Answering a poll about priorities
> >Actually succeeding in a career
> 
> You really can't differentiate between these two? Later in the article they even say most of those women aren't willing to sacrifice family life for careers. Winners don't sacrifice for anyone or anything. Harsh truth.



Actually, I find it fits in completely. Somone who went to Uni told me that most girls only wanted careers in case they couldn't find a husband.

The career path was plan B for most women and plan A was to find a man and get married.


----------



## Blue (Jan 16, 2015)

> The number of men who are not particularly ambitious isn't significantly less than men who are ambitious. There are enough unambitious men to show that such a type of man isn't an anomaly.
> 
> Conversely, we're also seeing that the number of ambitious women isn't significantly lower than the number of women who aren't ambitious. Quite the opposite, from what I see in any country, I can safely say there are more ambitious and career driven women than there are unambitious and non-career oriented ones.



Man, whatever. Make up whatever makes you feel good about the world.


----------



## ThunderCunt (Jan 16, 2015)

Handsome Jack said:


> >Answering a poll about priorities
> >Actually succeeding in a career
> 
> You really can't differentiate between these two? Later in the article they even say most of those women aren't willing to sacrifice family life for careers. Winners don't sacrifice for anyone or anything. Harsh truth.


The whole idea that testosterone have to do with success in career is completely baseless and if you have scientific paper(or any other credible source) to  this claim I would like to see it. There are extremely successful women(Indira Nooyi and Melissa Meyer on top of my head), who happen to have families and life etc.
I can differentiate very well, being career driven and being successful in the career are definitely different things but the original point was being career driven. Being career driven as far as I understand is putting high priority to one's career, doing absolutely everything necessary to be successful in your career within limits of what one can possibly do to achieve it and letting other things(family & relationship for example) be secondary. And that has hardly anything to do with Gender.


----------



## blueblip (Jan 16, 2015)

Handsome Jack said:


> Man, whatever. Make up whatever makes you feel good about the world.


Well then. Prove it to me instead of trying to run away and hide behind snark. Show me numbers that show there's a huge difference in the ambitious to unambitious ratio between men and women.

Or, you know, make up whatever makes you feel good about the world.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 16, 2015)

klad said:


> Actually, I find it fits in completely. Somone who went to Uni told me that most girls only wanted careers in case they couldn't find a husband.
> 
> The career path was plan B for most women and plan A was to find a man and get married.



Then divorce


----------



## Blue (Jan 16, 2015)

initpidzero said:


> The whole idea that testosterone have to do with success in career is completely baseless.



Oh my fucking god. Why do people question me? Stop wasting my time.









My testosterone levels, by the way, are probably apocalyptic. I'm borderline megalomaniacal. It's why coming in here and beating you guys up is so fun for me. I'm competitive and seek an outlet, and you guys are it because I can pick on anime forum nerds easily.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Jan 16, 2015)

Punished Pathos said:


> Then divorce



Marry someone from overseas or new to country that's not from JP or Sweden and soon to be Norwegian. Most of them make good wives.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 16, 2015)

Blue, you sound like some 12-year old trying to talk about how bad he is. Come on.


----------



## blueblip (Jan 16, 2015)

klad said:


> Marry someone from overseas or new to country that's not from JP or Sweden and soon to be Norwegian. Most of them make good wives.


It's a trap man. Many of those women from countries that are backward? They'll fucking tear your balls off and make you their bitch


----------



## EJ (Jan 16, 2015)

Handsome Jack said:


> My testosterone levels, by the way, are probably apocalyptic. I'm borderline megalomaniacal. It's why coming in here and beating you guys up is so fun for me. I'm competitive and seek an outlet, and you guys are it because I can pick on anime forum nerds easily.



Blue can I put this in my sig? I want your permission because you're way more alpha than I am.


----------



## blueblip (Jan 16, 2015)

Handsome Jack said:


> Oh my fucking god. Why do people question me? Stop wasting my time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just assuming you're into S&M, and therefore I'm trying to seduce you by engaging you in tedious e-debates, then marry you, then get that sweet, sweet green card, and then dump your ass and take half your shit with me, you rich American you.

I do hope you live in a state that allows gay marriage though, otherwise my plans are completely screwed.


----------



## Zyrax (Jan 16, 2015)

Handsome Jack said:


> Oh my fucking god. Why do people question me? Stop wasting my time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is Blue when he wakes up


----------



## EJ (Jan 16, 2015)

Blue isn't white.


----------



## Blue (Jan 16, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Blue, you sound like some 12-year old trying to talk about how bad he is. Come on.


No way man, I'm being completely honest here. Debating politics on an internet forum because of hormones isn't exactly awesome behavior.



Flow said:


> Blue can I put this in my sig? I want your permission because you're way more alpha than I am.


If it makes you feel more alpha go for it.


----------



## blueblip (Jan 16, 2015)

Flow said:


> Blue isn't white.


Blue isn't just white. He's red and blue as well.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Jan 16, 2015)

Handsome Jack said:


> My testosterone levels, by the way, are probably apocalyptic. I'm borderline megalomaniacal. It's why coming in here and beating you guys up is so fun for me. I'm competitive and seek an outlet, and you guys are it because I can pick on anime forum nerds easily.


I normally only hear 12 year olds say that man


Handsome Jack said:


> No way man, I'm being completely honest here. Debating politics on an internet forum because of hormones isn't exactly awesome behavior.


Look at it from our viewpoint. How is that not suppose to sound like like an 12 year old said it.

Also, brown guy, do you work out?


----------



## Blue (Jan 16, 2015)

klad said:


> Look at it from our viewpoint. How is that not suppose to sound like like an 12 year old said it.


Because 12 year olds don't normally say anything that self-effacing. Or did you think I was saying EVERYONE here is a dumb anime nerd? I'm not.

But let's be legit, most people are.



> Also, brown guy, do you work out?


I do!


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 16, 2015)

klad said:


> Marry someone from overseas or new to country that's not from JP or Sweden and soon to be Norwegian. Most of them make good wives.



Ah, you've been keeping up with the news.

Sweden is going to become the next Canada


----------



## Zyrax (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Deleted member 23 (Jan 16, 2015)

Handsome Jack said:


> Because 12 year olds don't normally say anything that self-effacing. Or did you think I was saying EVERYONE here is a dumb anime nerd? I'm not.
> 
> But let's be legit, most people are.
> 
> ...



Keep in mind, when i was 12 that was the first time I learned what megalomaniac meant. After a bad day at school I would of came home and posted something like that with links(I wasn't dumb).
I see where you're coming from but you also have to see where we're coming from. I can see why you would say the testerone thing as a man, but chill out brah.

How many times to you feel like getting a fight before or after you're work out? I know working out raises your testerone level for a fact and ego since them mirrors.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 16, 2015)

Handsome Jack said:


> Because 12 year olds don't normally say anything that self-effacing. Or did you think I was saying EVERYONE here is a dumb anime nerd? I'm not.
> 
> But let's be legit, most people are.
> 
> ...



Yes they do. All the time, and hilariously enough they think it's badass.


----------



## HolyHands (Jan 16, 2015)

Personally I agree with a lot of criticisms against feminism, but I still feel that they're the best current group that exists to combat negative social norms simply because I haven't seen very much from the MRM side other than reactionary anti-feminism.

The main issue I've always had with the MRM is that they bring up a lot of valid issues against men, but they spend most of their time attacking feminism rather than helping men. I honestly don't care what some random tumblrina or what some 70 year old feminist who nobody but MRAs remember said a while back., yet that makes up a massive chunk of MR discussion. And the victimhood they often show is worse than what I see from feminists. "Woe is us, some women pulled a fire alarm on our conference." Meanwhile, civil rights groups around the world are getting several times worse backlash, yet they press on.

Again, I find a lot of issues in feminism, but there are better ways to fix that than joining hands with mens' rights groups, which have a wealth of problems on their own.


----------



## emachina (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm all for.a group of guys fighting against feminist cuckooness. Considering feminism has produced great leaders like Sally Gearhart who promotes genocide against men. Andrea Dworkin, who argued that the "i*c*st taboo" must be destroyed. And graduates of these ideas branching out onto the internet to blog how all penis in vagina sex is rape. I applaud anyone standing up to these ideas.


----------



## Vermin (Jan 16, 2015)

i can't wait to check out the comments section of the article 

i know it must be golden


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Jan 16, 2015)

Any reason why anyone should take them seriously?

Because if I remember correctly, "we beat the scum one-nil", "citizens for undead rights and equality", and (as ever) "the monster raving loony party" were a thing last general election.


----------



## Krory (Jan 16, 2015)

So is this the new Blue Fanclub?


----------



## Unicornsilovethem (Jan 16, 2015)

blueblip said:


> And you've just proven the initial point I made and you responded to: how career driven a person is or can be varies from individual to individual


This is clearly true.



> and one cannot make a generalisation that one gender is more career driven than the other.


This is clearly false.



> There's no 'men are more career driven or ambitious than women' argument to be made precisely because within both genders who have enough number of people who disprove the rule.


No, those numbers are nowhere near large enough.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 17, 2015)

klad said:


> Actually, I find it fits in completely. *Somone who went to Uni told me...*



Oh, well.  Case closed then. 




Mael said:


> The fact he agreed with Anita's assertion that school shootings are due to toxic masculinity is what floored me.



Sarkeesian is an opportunist troll who says controversial things to get attention and money.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 17, 2015)

There it is, right there. Nine minutes in what she did with the money. Can we stop asking about where it went and calling her an opportunistic crook when the opportunity that she got was a bunch of internet tough guys being assholes over nothing?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 17, 2015)

But she is opportunistic and self-serving. She's also wildly misandrist ironically enough.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jan 17, 2015)

This guy just seems like a reactionary troll lashing out against a generalized enemy for the sake of his own personal bitterness.

Much of modern feminism is disgusting, but people like this aren't the ones truly helping to combat it. He's a sideshow; a brick-thrower.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 17, 2015)

emachina said:


> I'm all for.a group of guys fighting against feminist cuckooness. Considering feminism has produced great leaders like Sally Gearhart who promotes genocide against men. Andrea Dworkin, *who argued that the "i*c*st taboo" must be destroyed*. And graduates of these ideas branching out onto the internet to blog how all penis in vagina sex is rape. I applaud anyone standing up to these ideas.


I'm trying to figure out how this correlates with feminism. Is it that she sees male relatives as safer and more caring partners than males outside the family?


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jan 17, 2015)

initpidzero said:


> So lets say if in future there is an out all war between dudes and chicks, who is going to win it?
> And what are they going to do with POWs?



A question I find keeping me up at night.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jan 17, 2015)

Handsome Jack said:


> Oh my fucking god. Why do people question me? Stop wasting my time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"So do men make better traders than women? Not exactly. Though it helped determine the male subjects' returns, the 2D:4D ratio accounts for only 20% of the difference in profit levels observed in the study, according to John Coates, a Wall Street trader turned Cambridge scientist and the study's lead author. "Which means there's 80% left unexplained."


"This disparity stems from factors ranging from upbringing to biology."  ..."with work, confidence can be acquired. Which means that the confidence gap, in turn, can be closed."


"His understanding of physiology is why he contends that trading floors should be spaces with biological diversity, populated by both young and old, male and female --"


Various this and that.

80% of success and attitude is not based on testosterone, and even with confidence correlated or linked to testosterone in men, it's still something that can be learned or reversed.

You've reduced a complex issue down something too simplistic to adequately explain it.  Sure you said later that women can overcome it if they work harder, but you haven't explained why the women who do work harder don't reach the highest levels, or why women aren't taught confidence.  Surely if it were just a matter of confidence, there will by fluke be some women who are confident and capable, and have broken into Trading or something.  It's not like testosterone shots would really put women in a 1-1 ratio for high powered positions and pay.


----------



## BashFace (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 17, 2015)

Grass-root party?


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jan 17, 2015)

lol this thread
why is it always the virgins who are the quickest to defend feminism?



HolyHands said:


> I haven't seen very much from the MRM side other than reactionary anti-feminism.



Internet MRM =/= MRM
same as Internet Feminism =/= Feminism

From what I've seen the actual MRM genuinely tries to do a lot of good.
Doesn't mean that feminism shouldn't be addressing these things themselves if they really claim to be for gender equality or whatever bullshit they say they're for.


----------



## emachina (Jan 17, 2015)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I'm trying to figure out how this correlates with feminism. Is it that she sees male relatives as safer and more caring partners than males outside the family?



Don't try to hard to figure out Dworkin. Your face will melt like a nazi at the end of an Indiana Jones movie. I read some of her writings in college. The best way I can describe her is she used English but wrote in a foreign language. It was one long run on sentence of mumbo jumbo that once you finished reading, you thought: "I know what those words are, and what they mean, but I have no idea what the hell I just read".

The "taboo" was one of the few things that stuck out in the jumbled mess of her run on rantings. The reason she felt the way she did was she believed that feminism required the destruction of the "nuclear family". And that the "taboo" was used as a mechanism to repress sexuality. And we all needed to be androgynous or something.  If you ever saw her, you'd understand why she desired a society like that.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 17, 2015)

Seto said:
			
		

> But she is opportunistic and self-serving. She's also wildly misandrist ironically enough.



Then stop giving her the opportunity. You're complaining that she made a bunch of money because of internet harassment that she could have predictably foreseen coming--why does that same argument not apply to the French magazine that could have easily foreseen the end result of them making cartoons about Islam? The problem I have here is that people are all too ready to judge her tactics based on what they think of her movement. As I pointed out before the movement isn't largely violent or even anti-male. Any movement in history has its fringe elements. There were blacks that embraced the idea of seperation of races and returning to Africa and there are gays today who fight against rights for themselves because they are disgusted with themselves. These aren't reasons to discredit the whole movement. 

What's the matter with what she's saying or doing. Sure she's claiming that a lot of men resent women, but at the same time a lot of men keep proving her right. If she had put up that kick started and never been attacked we wouldn't even know her name. Instead she drew a target on herself and idiots took the bait. 

Is it the fault of the cops if drug dealers fall for their sting operation or do we recognize that the people committing the crime need to be outed? The video game industry is pretty sexist as proven by their reluctance to put women on the covers of games that they star in as recently as a few years ago (both Last of Us and Bioshock Infinite had this issue), that's more than enough to warrant a discussion. Yet any discussion on feminism typically goes one of two ways 1. attack the person because they're  "unattractive" (as if that doesn't just prove their point that you're a sexist) or 2. claim that while this might be slightly bad it's not a "real" problem and therefore not worth discussing. 

Why shouldn't she use brazen tactics to get attention?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 17, 2015)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Then stop giving her the opportunity. You're complaining that she made a bunch of money because of internet harassment that she could have predictably foreseen coming--why does that same argument not apply to the French magazine that could have easily foreseen the end result of them making cartoons about Islam? The problem I have here is that people are all too ready to judge her tactics based on what they think of her movement. As I pointed out before the movement isn't largely violent or even anti-male.



If that's your problem then you aren't familiar at all with what criticisms people have of her. She is a charlatan and scam artists who portrays a wildly dishonest narrative on the subjects she covers. She offers lip service to those indoctrinated in the ideology she claims to be part of for financial gain. I, and I don't think most of her critics either, were the ones harassing her. It took just a small number of idiots to fuck things up as it often does. On the subject of critics, it is only another highlight of her dishonesty. She does everything she can to avoid actual challenges and critique on the narrative she presents. 



> Any movement in history has its fringe elements. There were blacks that embraced the idea of seperation of races and returning to Africa and there are gays today who fight against rights for themselves because they are disgusted with themselves. These aren't reasons to discredit the whole movement.



Sarkeesian types discredit the movement. The third wave discredited the movement, and now this social media driven 'fourth wave' completely undermines it. Feminism has ceased to have relevance in the face of egalitarianism. 



> What's the matter with what she's saying or doing. Sure she's claiming that a lot of men resent women, but at the same time a lot of men keep proving her right. If she had put up that kick started and never been attacked we wouldn't even know her name. Instead she drew a target on herself and idiots took the bait.



The problem is she outright lies on the topics covered to make that point. Like I said, ironically enough she's wildly misandrist. 



> Is it the fault of the cops if drug dealers fall for their sting operation or do we recognize that the people committing the crime need to be outed? The video game industry is pretty sexist as proven by their reluctance to put women on the covers of games that they star in as recently as a few years ago (both Last of Us and Bioshock Infinite had this issue), that's more than enough to warrant a discussion.



She doesn't know that stuff. These are executive matters, and what YOU ignore is that such decisions were actively fought against by the studios that developed these games and that they do not reflect the attitude of the general audience of such games either. If it were really as sexist as you claim then such games nor characters would get the praise that they do. Bayonetta, Samus, Lara Croft, to name the most notable ones are video game icons in this 'sexist' industry. 

Yet guess what she considers them? For arbitrary reasons that is abundant clear by now, they are all sexist. She has no actual standard on acceptable female representation in games. She's just there to stoke the perpetual victim complex of modern feminists to profit from them. 

There are matters of sexism to discuss in the gaming industry, she is not the one to make the discussion because of her blatant dishonesty and profiteering.



> Yet any discussion on feminism typically goes one of two ways 1. attack the person because they're  "unattractive" (as if that doesn't just prove their point that you're a sexist) or 2. claim that while this might be slightly bad it's not a "real" problem and therefore not worth discussing.



Feminism is a toxic and hateful movement in the modern context, and no, discussion typically goes on about the previously mentioned aspects of feminism. Sarkeesian is a notable representation of that toxicity. 



> Why shouldn't she use brazen tactics to get attention?



This is really pathetic. You are excusing dishonesty and misandry, for that?

Where is your spine and your dignity as a man?


----------



## Blue (Jan 17, 2015)

Deputy Myself said:


> lol this thread
> why is it always the virgins who are the quickest to defend feminism?



Because they've never actually met women and realized they're all obnoxious assholes, just like men.


----------



## sadated_peon (Jan 17, 2015)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> There it is, right there. Nine minutes in what she did with the money. Can we stop asking about where it went and calling her an opportunistic crook when the opportunity that she got was a bunch of internet tough guys being assholes over nothing?





she requested 26,000 that goal. She got 158,922.
It's been 2 and a half years and there have been 6 videos. (covering 3 topics)

I think what you did with the money is a valid question, though only for someone who donated. 
If you didn't donate, then I don't see why you have a right to care.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Jan 17, 2015)

Oh my god. Mael shut up. If you come into another feminism thread again, I'm going to neg you.

Anyways, this guy is an idiot. He has like one good point and then most of it is shit. Honestly, you guys are pussies.


----------



## Krory (Jan 17, 2015)

sadated_peon said:


> she requested 26,000 that goal. She got 158,922.
> It's been 2 and a half years and there have been 6 videos. (covering 3 topics)
> 
> I think what you did with the money is a valid question, though only for someone who donated.
> If you didn't donate, then I don't see why you have a right to care.



Especially considering she does none of her own work as just last year she was quoted as saying she has never played a video game and her boyfriend, John McIntosh, is credited for the writing.


----------



## Mael (Jan 17, 2015)

Normality said:


> Oh my god. Mael shut up. If you come into another feminism thread again, I'm going to neg you.
> 
> Anyways, this guy is an idiot. He has like one good point and then most of it is shit. Honestly, you guys are pussies.



Oh no.  Not a neg...anything but that.

Get a clue about legit, objective criticism.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Jan 17, 2015)

Bro, look at your sig right now. Stop.


----------



## Mael (Jan 17, 2015)

Normality said:


> Bro, look at your sig right now. Stop.



I wish it was truly parody.

Unfortunately it's not given this:


So be quiet.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 17, 2015)

sadated_peon said:


> If you didn't donate, then I don't see why you have a right to care.



itt: dumb opinions


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 18, 2015)

Normality said:


> Bro, look at your sig right now. Stop.


heh

it's atleast, of course, true for western feminists 

your argument is faulty either way

calling us "pussies" doesn't really give us any pointers to what the hell you're arguing about. you're only giving a description of us

an incorrect description, at that one

blindly following a movement without even bothering atleast criticizing parts of it is trouble. any movement can have flaws. and in this case, feminism has major flaws


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Zyrax (Jan 18, 2015)

Normality said:


> Oh my god. Mael shut up. If you come into another feminism thread again, I'm going to neg you.
> 
> Anyways, this guy is an idiot. He has like one good point and then most of it is shit. Honestly, you guys are *pussies.*


I always wondered why feminists always resort to insults and violence in an arguement, The Comments at the article prove what I am saying, They are saying stuff like "You can't handle a swong woman" and "Women have been opressed for millions of years" without actually giving an arguement. 

  at the bolded  doe       .
You do realize you just admitted that Being a female is degrading?


----------



## Zyrax (Jan 18, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]fOCD_T9Qqpc[/YOUTUBE]
Normality, explain this?


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 18, 2015)

Zyrax said:


> [YOUTUBE]fOCD_T9Qqpc[/YOUTUBE]
> Normality, explain this?



But but tolerance.

These people are delusional


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 18, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> But but tolerance.
> 
> These people are delusional



There is so much SJW in that image. 
I'm surprised that you didn't pull that from a tumblr page.
Perhaps it did originate from a tumblr page


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 18, 2015)

Punished Pathos said:


> There is so much SJW in that image.
> I'm surprised that you didn't pull that from a tumblr page.
> Perhaps it did originate from a tumblr page



Pretty sure it from tumblr


----------



## Zyrax (Jan 18, 2015)

*Triggered*



















:ignoramus


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 18, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> Pretty sure it from tumblr



Excuse me 

I don't really frequent tumblr 

Yeah.. Its from Tumblr


----------



## Pliskin (Jan 18, 2015)

Funny thing is, it describes both the manosphere of the net and tumblr feminism.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 19, 2015)

Trinity said:


> heh
> 
> it's atleast, of course, true for western feminists
> 
> ...



It has the same flaws as any other large movement, so yes, it has major flaws. Seriously you people act like all feminists are just fine with the way things are done by some groups and no one says anything about it. Then when someone turns around and shows you they're not you ignore it and repeat the same bullshit again. We've got people here acting like feminists are Nazis and no one seems to take issue with that. But you dig up some tumblr post by a thirteen year old and expect us to fly into a rage about it? 

Get the fuck out of here.


----------



## Mael (Jan 19, 2015)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> It has the same flaws as any other large movement, so yes, it has major flaws. Seriously you people act like all feminists are just fine with the way things are done by some groups and no one says anything about it. Then when someone turns around and shows you they're not you ignore it and repeat the same bullshit again. We've got people here acting like feminists are Nazis and no one seems to take issue with that. But you dig up some tumblr post by a thirteen year old and expect us to fly into a rage about it?
> 
> Get the fuck out of here.



When I see the end of the kangaroo campus courts towards men falsely accused and those who actually believe in the absurd preponderance of the evidence (50.01% guilt belief = guilty) then I'll take what you say seriously.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 19, 2015)

Mael said:


> When I see the end of the kangaroo campus courts towards men falsely accused and those who actually believe in the absurd preponderance of the evidence (50.01% guilt belief = guilty) then I'll take what you say seriously.



People are falsely accused of crimes in all sorts of different ways. Here you are whining about it like it's just men that have it so bad and because you're not getting your way threatening to just not have anything to do with it. You don't get to decide that because a few bad people did something wrong that the whole thing doesn't need to be used anymore. 

And more over, the court system is much, much harder on the victim than the person who perpetrated the rape. The whole case comes down to proving she's a liar and a slut and nothing else. How often do you think people lie to go through that? How often do you think people who are raped don't say shit because they know what they're going to face? 

You've got a narrow minded view of shit and anyone who isn't down there in the trenches with you can pretty much see the holes in your arguments. There's not very many crimes where the false accusations vastly outweigh credible ones. And just like you guys love to tell the rape victims who were drunk or drugged when they get fucked by some college le cross team--if you don't want your name dragged through the mud and your face all over the news, try not to fuck anyone who can't walk or is drunk off their ass. It's that easy. You're so worried about some dumb ass getting his dick wet that you're willing to invalidate a staggering number of cases where someone was actually raped, going as far as to make tasteless jokes about it in your signature. 

But go on, tell me how anything you've said makes sense in the real world?


----------



## Mael (Jan 19, 2015)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> People are falsely accused of crimes in all sorts of different ways. Here you are whining about it like it's just men that have it so bad and because you're not getting your way threatening to just not have anything to do with it. You don't get to decide that because a few bad people did something wrong that the whole thing doesn't need to be used anymore.



Are you out of your mind?

I'm whining how their lives are completely ruined before they're even proven innocent.  I'm whining how we have female columnists who seriously believe that "oh well you can just take the initial hurt and the years of stigma because you'll eventually be found innocent!"



> And more over, the court system is much, much harder on the victim than the person who perpetrated the rape. The whole case comes down to proving she's a liar and a slut and nothing else. How often do you think people lie to go through that? How often do you think people who are raped don't say shit because they know what they're going to face?



Evidence?  So far I've been showing you things like the UVA case and others through news/opinion pieces with links to show for it.  Rape laws are actually VERY pro-victim, especially in criminal cases.  The college courts go by preponderance of the evidence which is horrendously anti-due process.

You are such a spineless simp it's sickening.



> You've got a narrow minded view of shit and anyone who isn't down there in the trenches with you can pretty much see the holes in your arguments. There's not very many crimes where the false accusations vastly outweigh credible ones. And just like you guys love to tell the rape victims who were drunk or drugged when they get fucked by some college le cross team--if you don't want your name dragged through the mud and your face all over the news, try not to fuck anyone who can't walk or is drunk off their ass. It's that easy. You're so worried about some dumb ass getting his dick wet that you're willing to invalidate a staggering number of cases where someone was actually raped, going as far as to make tasteless jokes about it in your signature.



Duke lacrosse was a false accusation.  You just shot your argument in the foot.  You're committing yourself to the fallacious belief that men just need to be told not to rape like it's inherent in their nature.

I'm shocked you're not married or have a gf but then I realized they don't actually like this kinda crap in the end.


----------



## EJ (Jan 19, 2015)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> People are falsely accused of crimes in all sorts of different ways. Here you are whining about it like it's just men that have it so bad and because you're not getting your way threatening to just not have anything to do with it. You don't get to decide that because a few bad people did something wrong that the whole thing doesn't need to be used anymore.
> 
> And more over, the court system is much, much harder on the victim than the person who perpetrated the rape. The whole case comes down to proving she's a liar and a slut and nothing else. How often do you think people lie to go through that? How often do you think people who are raped don't say shit because they know what they're going to face?
> 
> ...



One main problem I see with it is that there are many cases where there are actual rapist/pedophiles that are backed by this small cry for the defendant to be given more value. 

There should be an equal balance though, of not labeling the person off the bat without a lot of given information which a lot of us do. But at the same time, strictly speaking in the military most rape cases go unfounded which is disturbing no matter how you look at it.

It mainly sickens me that these same fucked up people are leeching off this outcry in order to excuse their actions and behavior.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Jan 19, 2015)

Nothing wrong with a case being pro-victim, as long as it's not anti-defendant.

Anyway, I thought this thread was about some useless political party party down south, not this tangent it's turned into.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 19, 2015)

Mael said:


> Are you out of your mind?
> 
> I'm whining how their lives are completely ruined before they're even proven innocent.  I'm whining how we have female columnists who seriously believe that "oh well you can just take the initial hurt and the years of stigma because you'll eventually be found innocent!"
> 
> ...



Why are you so surprised at his simpness?
Westernization is spreading across the world and Men are being emasculated and goaded into complying to the outlandish expectations and standards thats placed on them. :ho

He won't stop until he sees it for himself. :ho


----------



## EJ (Jan 19, 2015)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> Nothing wrong with a case being pro-victim, as long as it's not anti-defendant.
> 
> Anyway, I thought this thread was about some useless political party party down south, not this tangent it's turned into.



It's just hard to keep an equal balance.


----------



## Mael (Jan 19, 2015)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> Nothing wrong with a case being pro-victim, as long as it's not anti-defendant.



Still needs its due process, which is something that many colleges are failing to abide by.


----------



## sadated_peon (Jan 19, 2015)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> And more over, the court system is much, much harder on the victim than the person who perpetrated the rape. The whole case comes down to proving she's a liar and a slut and nothing else. How often do you think people lie to go through that? How often do you think people who are raped don't say shit because they know what they're going to face?



First, the assumption that the defendant is guilty is completely against the rule of law. The person is accused of perpetrating a rape, they are innocent of this crime until it is proven that they committed it by the state. 

The prosecution's main case comes down also to proving that the defendant is lying and scum bag. This is the very nature of a such cases. 

Every case has the defense trying to to establish that witnesses for the prosecution are lying or false. Not just in cases in rape, but in every case. This is not unique to rape cases. 

In all cases you face shit! When you accuse someone of a crime you must prove it in all cases! 

Your assumption of female victim and male rapist prejudices you in the case and completely goes against any sense of fair justice.

It is much harder on the defendant (as they may be in jail), the only thing harder is the burden of proof, and THAT is fundamental to our society.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2015)

"Nothing wrong with a case being pro-victim."

Tell that to Brian Banks. 



*REMINDER:* Banks got over five years of prison time and had to pay 2 million dollars to his "victim". When it was found she falsified the claim, no jail time! She just had to pay the 2 million back and only *six hundred thousand in "damages."* Rape is worth 2 million dollars. Forcing someone to live in prison for five years, ruining his life and his reputation for the rest of his existence is only worth six hundred thousand.


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 19, 2015)

a lot of women today carry the mindset that they wear whatever they want and classify this as something not dangerous at_ all - _only putting 100% blame on the man because they don't want to take responsibility for their own actions. 
not sure where this stems from, but if a woman walks in a bar/whatever revealing  her skin in various places whether it be a high skirt, low shirt, _men will look_.  not because men are dirty, but because this is what your clothing draws  attention to in bars and in the streets. this is what those parts of  your skin are saying. if you sexualize yourself, this is an open  invitation. if you don't want to openly invite someone subtly, then cover yourself. that is _significant_. 

same thing with drinking. you drink responsibly. if you wanna get  trashed out of your ass than by all means, do. but do it with a friend.  do it with a liable someone that can drive you home and protect you if  you fear so much for rape. that's it. group events. stick to something. bring a taser. why the hell women choose not bring atleast a level of protection with them boggles my mind. the world is dangerous. it's not just rape. you can get kidnapped in the streets, you can get murdered. it means the same thing: learn to protect yourself. 

know that men are automatically going to respond in not really a risqu?  way--but in a_ sexual _way. it's biological. it's in the nature of a man  to take_ notice_. 
this isn't an excuse for rape, either. this is the simple fact of how men work; how they're built, the mechanics behind it. women have got to learn how to hold accountability and _understand_ what caused this in the first place. 

in general, a lot of rape cases also start off with that same mentality that all men are evil - but don't acknowledge  the woman has to_ absolutely _be careful with what she wears when she's  first  meeting her date. you're opening a door for trouble. seriously.

hell, i'm sure you can do research on identifying a date rapist (aggression is one of them). the internet is your oyster. 

these western feminists look at only one side of the problem. that's incorrect. but there's your other side. right there._ right_ the fuck there. fuck off with your ludicrous tumblr tier propositions.


----------



## EJ (Jan 19, 2015)

Trinity said:


> a lot of women today carry the mindset that they wear whatever they want and classify this as something not dangerous at_ all - _only putting 100% blame on the man because they don't want to take responsibility for their own actions.
> not sure where this stems from, but if a woman walks in a bar/whatever revealing  her skin in various places whether it be a high skirt, low shirt, _men will look_.  not because men are dirty, but because this is what your clothing draws  attention to in bars and in the streets. this is what those parts of  your skin are saying. if you sexualize yourself, this is an open  invitation. if you don't want to openly invite someone subtly, then cover yourself. that is _significant_.
> 
> same thing with drinking. you drink responsibly. if you wanna get  trashed out of your ass than by all means, do.* but do it with a friend.  do it with a liable someone that can drive you home and protect you if  you fear so much for rape.* that's it. group events. stick to something. bring a taser. why the hell women choose not bring atleast a level of protection with them boggles my mind. the world is dangerous. it's not just rape. you can get kidnapped in the streets, you can get murdered. it means the same thing: learn to protect yourself.
> ...



Many rape cases/sexual harassment happen involving two friends.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Jan 19, 2015)

krory said:


> > Nothing wrong with a case being pro-victim,....
> 
> 
> Blah blah poor man blah blah.



Did you not read the second half of the sentence?

Come to that, did you not read the next one?


----------



## Subarashii (Jan 19, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Buzzfeed is a valid source now?


Nope.


It's Hannah Montana IRL



> Westernization is spreading across the world and Men are being emasculated and goaded into complying to the outlandish expectations and standards thats placed on them.
> 
> He won't stop until he sees it for himself


So you'd rather the world be like the middle east where women are subjugated and men are hyper-macho?
How's that working out for them? 

You realize men AND women are held up to extreme physical proportions?
The only difference is that men can actually achieve theirs because it's just working out.
I can't grow 32DDD breasts by lifting weights or get Kim Kardashians butt from doing squats.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 19, 2015)

Trinity said:


> a lot of women today carry the mindset that they wear whatever they want and classify this as something not dangerous at_ all - _only putting 100% blame on the man because they don't want to take responsibility for their own actions.



Wow, that's just 100% victim blaming. Not even going to take your post seriously. Anyone can wear whatever they want so long as it's not against the law, you can go fuck yourself right back and I just hope it doesn't take some idiotic girl (because she'd have to be an idiot to be close to someone who thinks of women like this) close you getting raped for you to wake the fuck up and stop being such a cunt.

Sorry, I'm only going to respond to one of you at a time, this is more like burst damage than me sitting here arguing back and forth with people who want to live under fucking Sharia law.


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 19, 2015)

i'm talking in the case they go out for drinking and it's a_ lady_ friend, flow. a trustful one at that. 

not sure how common it is to discover one of your lady friends raped you, but it's not unlikely. in this circumstance, it fits.


> Wow, that's just 100% victim blaming. Not even going to take your  seriously. Anyone can wear whatever they want so long as it's not  against the law, you can go fuck yourself right back and I just hope it  doesn't take some idiotic girl (because she'd have to be an idiot to be  close to someone who thinks of women like this) close you getting raped  for you to wake the fuck up and stop being such a cunt.


why do you think i defend females so much and am so totally adamant  to protect themselves

>cunt
what a feminist, would you like your brownie points

everyone can wear what they want, but that isn't the issue 

cleavage, thighs, etc - that's dangerous territory. wearing a plunging v neck dress, shit like that, it doesn't do favors for anyone involved. the different between wearing something moderate vs something_ completely _open 

it's not the cause of rape, but it's a cause for concern


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2015)

Subarashii said:


> So you'd rather the world be like the middle east where women are subjugated and men are hyper-macho?
> How's that working out for them?
> 
> You realize men AND women are held up to extreme physical proportions?
> ...



You do realize there's more than one possible outcome, right?  What's with people and their idiotic defense of one extreme by comparing it to the other when intelligent people are only asking for a happy medium.

Oh, that's right... because they have no other defense to their ridiculously bias views.


----------



## Zyrax (Jan 19, 2015)

Subarashii said:


> Nope.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DFC>>>Cowtits :ignoramus


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2015)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> Did you not read the second half of the sentence?
> 
> Come to that, did you not read the next one?



"Blah blah poor man blah blah."



Yeah, I'm sure you could do five years in an adult prison as a sexual predator standing on your head and you just happen to have two million dollars in your back pocket.

Way to defend *real* sexism.


----------



## Subarashii (Jan 19, 2015)

Zyrax said:


> DFC>>>Cowtits :ignoramus



DFC?


Krory, calm your cowtits
I'd love a happy medium, but when someone is bitching about how hard men have it,
basically ignoring everything pre-first wave feminism, it just makes me think they prefer
some more... biblical.


----------



## EJ (Jan 19, 2015)

Woah, people chill out with the insults.


----------



## Unicornsilovethem (Jan 19, 2015)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> And more over, the court system is much, much harder on the victim than the person who perpetrated the rape. The whole case comes down to proving she's a liar and a slut and nothing else. How often do you think people lie to go through that? How often do you think people who are raped don't say shit because they know what they're going to face?


You say "the person who perpetrated the rape" when you actually mean "the person who may have perpetrated a rape but we don't actually know if that is true". The court process is there to determine if it is true or not, and if it _does_ turn out that the person perpetrated rape, the court system is much, much harder on the perp than the victim. Because the perpetrator gets sentenced to jail.

But before that happens, yes, the general idea of defending yourself in court boils down to portraying that the accuser is a liar or mistaken. That principle holds for all criminal cases and there is no reason that rape cases should be different.

Also, reality check please. People who do lie are not going to be bothered by accusations that they are liars. Whatever difficulty a real victim faces from the court system, a false accuser does not.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2015)

Insults are the only defense people have to defend their approval of sexist and racist actions. 

EDIT: Oh, that's right, American schools teach it is literally impossible to be sexist against men.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 19, 2015)

Unicornsilovethem said:


> You say "the person who perpetrated the rape" when you actually mean "the person who may have perpetrated a rape but we don't actually know if that is true". The court process is there to determine if it is true or not, and if it _does_ turn out that the person perpetrated rape, the court system is much, much harder on the perp than the victim. Because the perpetrator gets sentenced to jail.
> 
> But before that happens, yes, the general idea of defending yourself in court boils down to portraying that the accuser is a liar or mistaken. That principle holds for all criminal cases and there is no reason that rape cases should be different.
> 
> Also, reality check please. People who do lie are not going to be bothered by accusations that they are liars. Whatever difficulty a real victim faces from the court system, a false accuser does not.



Just because someone lies about a rape initially doesn't make them some kind of hard ass when put under scrutiny. Having had friends go through the process in court it's not for the faint of heart and having someone go through your Facebook in front of a jury to tell them how you wearing short shorts or holding a beer is a sign that your vagina was having a fire sale won't be easy on anyone. Especially considering the way people around you react, the way your family might blame you or shame you for it, the way the town might, the way future dating prospects dry up and sometimes even employment can be threatened. I know it's hard to think about someone not like yourself or even realize what people who don't have dicks go through, but give it a try some of the time. 

Getting raped or sexually assaulted rarely makes anyone into a folk hero who can do no wrong like you're acting like it does. For women they're seen as whores who are to blame, just look at the post I responded to before. And for men they're emasculated and usually can't confide in anyone without being shunned. 

I know these things only because, besides having known people to go through them, I read about stuff and people that aren't like me. I don't assume every woman is a liar and I realize that even if you factor in the lying that happens there's still far too many rapes occurring in the Westernized, supposedly civilized world, there are girls on this forum who have been raped (know this for a fact), so maybe you want to tone your bullshit down a bit.


----------



## Subarashii (Jan 19, 2015)

krory said:


> Insults are the only defense people have to defend their approval of sexist and racist actions.
> 
> EDIT: Oh, that's right, American schools teach it is literally impossible to be sexist against men.



That's what college is for 
There's just a lot more cases of sexism against women, hence the feminist movement.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Jan 19, 2015)

Subarashii said:


> get Kim Kardashians butt from doing squats.


This is very possible, it just takes a lot of time and knowing your body/nutrients


----------



## Zyrax (Jan 19, 2015)

krory said:


> Insults are the only defense people have to defend their approval of sexist and racist actions.


Didn't you know
Men for millions of years have been living the life while women were opressed
Its not like Men were forced into war all the time while the women were protected.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 19, 2015)

Subarashii said:


> So you'd rather the world be like the middle east where women are subjugated and men are hyper-macho?
> How's that working out for them?
> 
> You realize men AND women are held up to extreme physical proportions?
> ...



I'm American, our shit should stay in our country.
I don't want the places outside of America to be influenced by stupid Pop culture, Hollywood, and how seemingly good
shit here seems. 
But that's pretty much asking for the impossible 
Men and Women are held up to extreme physical proportions but thats society doing.
You are influenced by it, since you want to have a butt and breasts like the "idols" that western society has presented you. I hope you are joking, you really don't wanna look like those Kardashian thots. 

Men have it harder than you think, short men are seen as less valuable. You can't fix height 
But yes, yes... Women have to deal with weight, appearance and other things because Society tells them what is beautiful and which things you should spend money on and be conscious about.
In turn, both men and women are being told whats acceptable and desirable.
These extreme physical proportions that we are held to can be thrown out of the window if everyone cooperated with one another.
That too, seems a bit impossible


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 19, 2015)

Subarashii said:


> That's what college is for
> There's just a lot more cases of sexism against women, hence the feminist movement.



The whole thing about school being sexist against men is bullshit cooked up by men who think their boys should get to be rowdy, hyper active assholes in class and still pass. We socialize women to be polite and pay attention, it's not their fault terrible parents don't do the same for their boys.



Zyrax said:


> Didn't you know
> Men for millions of years have been living the life while women were opressed
> Its not like Men were forced into war all the time while the women were protected.



Wars typically started by men other men gave power to. So how are the women to blame?


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2015)

This thread is like Valenti's article on how women wrapping Christmas gifts is sexual oppression by the patriarchy.  Almost as dumb as "manspreading" and "manslamming."


----------



## EJ (Jan 19, 2015)

People still taking Zyrax seriously when on more than one account he has outright stated he hates women.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2015)

Flow said:


> People still taking Zyrax seriously when on more than one account he has outright stated he hates women.



People easily change their views whenever it suits their current argument, much like CTK throwing around "cunt," making rape jokes, objectifying women in his thread, and insulting a pregnant woman as a means to attack someone else.  Only when it's convenient.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 19, 2015)

Zyrax said:


> Didn't you know
> Men for millions of years have been living the life while women were opressed
> Its not like Men were forced into war all the time while the women were protected.



Civilization was established to protect the Women and children.
To give a children a place where they can safely grow up and be around their family.
Men had no choice but to go to war.
Men had to protect the land that they share with the Women and children.
It is Human nature.


----------



## Mael (Jan 19, 2015)

> The whole thing about school being sexist against men is bullshit cooked up by men who think their boys should get to be rowdy, hyper active assholes in class and still pass. We socialize women to be polite and pay attention, it's not their fault terrible parents don't do the same for their boys.



Did you ever stop to think that biology also has boys act more like that too?

Wow you really are a simp.  It's like girls are infallible and boys being boys is shitty parenting.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 19, 2015)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Wow, that's just 100% victim blaming. Not even going to take your post seriously. Anyone can wear whatever they want so long as it's not against the law, you can go fuck yourself right back and I just hope it doesn't take some idiotic girl (because she'd have to be an idiot to be close to someone who thinks of women like this) close you getting raped for you to wake the fuck up and stop being such a cunt.
> 
> Sorry, I'm only going to respond to one of you at a time, this is more like burst damage than me sitting here arguing back and forth with people who want to live under fucking Sharia law.



Teaching women methods as to make themselves less vulnerable to rape is not victim-blaming. It is common sense. Because there exists those that will want to rape will rape regardless of what you try to 'teach' them, just as those that exist that will steal or kill regardless of what they are taught. We heavily stigmatize rape, and emphasize respect for the person as it is in the west, but the crime still occurs as the others do.

On the other hand, you can make individuals privy to how they can protect themselves from such crimes. There was nothing in that post that said a woman can't wear what they want, but to be responsible in doing so; as they should with anything really. I like how that is the only thing you focused on too, because you ignored the matter of drinking responsibly as well; since alcohol consumption is a big factor in many rape cases. Also being with a trusted friend or group of friends in outings.

It is very similar to instructing a person not to keep their house doors open at night as a means to prevent robbery. Yeah, a robber is committing an illegal act for intruding in the home, but that does not mean that the homeowner cannot take his own initiative in preventing would-be robbers. Advising the homeowner to take such initiatives is not blaming him, but teaching him responsible ways to ensure protection of his property. 

I have to wonder whose feminist's pants you're trying to get into because this is getting real pathetic.


----------



## Zyrax (Jan 19, 2015)

krory said:


> People easily change their views whenever it suits their current argument, much like CTK throwing around "cunt," making rape jokes, objectifying women in his thread, and insulting a pregnant woman as a means to attack someone else.  Only when it's convenient.


Now he is insulting my mom 
I would be offended if that wasn't the most cliche and childish insult ever. 
People like CTK likely had a terrible relation ship with daddy so now he is biased againts men and views women as Angels. He even said at one point that he views all women as his daughters.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I have to wonder whose feminist's pants you're trying to get into because this is getting real pathetic.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 19, 2015)

Subarashii said:
			
		

> The only difference is that men can actually achieve theirs because it's just working out.
> 
> I can't grow 32DDD breasts by lifting weights or get Kim Kardashians butt from doing squats.



This only tells me you aren't familiar with the human body at all, as not every man has the same physical makeup or potential to achieve that 'idealized' image. Very few do as a matter of fact. So it's not as 'simple' as working out. Since, working out to attain that image isn't simple at all and can just as in females pressured by the ideal image, bring forth matters such as eating disorders, anxiety, depression, and a myriad of other issues. 



Subarashii said:


> That's what college is for
> There's just a lot more cases of sexism against women, hence the feminist movement.



Debatable. Women's problems are taken more seriously in the west.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2015)

Sexism like "manspreading" and "manslamming" you mean, right?


----------



## Subarashii (Jan 19, 2015)

Zyprexa said:
			
		

> Didn't you know
> Men for millions of years have been living the life while women were opressed
> Its not like Men were forced into war all the time while the women were protected.


Which is also sexist because it makes women out to be weak and needing protection because
they're just baby makers and makes men out to be expendable meat shields who need to protect
women.




Punished Pathos said:


> I'm American, our shit should stay in our country.
> I don't want the places outside of America to be influenced by stupid Pop culture, Hollywood, and how seemingly good
> shit here seems.
> But that's pretty much asking for the impossible
> ...



I'm definitely not saying I want to look like that... Kardashian.  I am saying I can't create fat the
way I can create muscle, just like everybody else.


We should just talk privately because I feel like we have similar views we just say them very
differently


----------



## Mael (Jan 19, 2015)

CTK, so The War Against Boys by Christina Hoff Sommers is cooked up by men?

Sommers, an equity feminist, is a man now?

Seto's right.  You try so hard to get into feminist pants.  They only see you as a means to an end, neutered men.


----------



## baconbits (Jan 19, 2015)

I have no idea what you guys are even debating and who is supporting what argument.  Let's eliminate the petty personal attacks and focus on the arguments.

Suba is correct, with women, if they don't have the money to buy implants, most looks are things they are born with.  They can work out to look better but its far easier for a man to get a "nice body" than a female.

Yes, women have been oppressed in the past.  That's not the fault of today's males.  And to be frank many of the women of the past oppressed and supported the oppression of other women.  The reason there was oppression is because many people, both men and women, supported it and benefited from it.  There is no sex that had it "easy" or "hard"; individuals made moral choices that had real world consequences.


----------



## SLB (Jan 19, 2015)

Trinity said:


> why do you think i defend females so much and am so totally adamant  to protect themselves
> 
> >cunt
> what a feminist, would you like your brownie points
> ...



while i don't agree with CTK at all here, i have to say this is too vague. the concern with wearing clothes that are too skimpy is entirely based on risk-management. the idea that the pool of would-be rapists is too small to overtly predict how and when such things can occur, and that the depraved are usually too far gone to be "taught" anything. 

though women in all honesty should be able to wear whatever they want, that is indeed not the reality. 

from this perspective you can't really say they being absolved of "responsibility" because in essence it's never truly their fault that a rape occurs. no will always mean no, and only low-lives go beyond that boundary. so telling women to be cautious is only a means of protecting them from those low-lives. 

i know it's redundant to say, but the distinction needs to be made. that we need to promote awareness, but that doesn't mean women who indirectly or directly put themselves in situations where these scumbags can take advantage are responsible for the crime perpetrated. 



> a lot of women today carry the mindset that they wear whatever they want and classify this as something not dangerous at all - only putting 100% blame on the man because they don't want to take responsibility for their own actions.



so at the end of the day, provided consent was not given the blame is still, and will always be 100% on the rapist. it's just that risk management is common sense in keeping women safe. it's tough, but it's necessary.


----------



## Subarashii (Jan 19, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> This only tells me you aren't familiar with the human body at all, as not every man has the same physical makeup or potential to achieve that 'idealized' image. Very few do as a matter of fact. So it's not as 'simple' as working out. Since, working out to attain that image isn't simple at all and can just as in females pressured by the ideal image, bring forth matters such as eating disorders, anxiety, depression, and a myriad of other issues.
> .



Oh my god Seto, tell me about how I don't know the human body when you clearly know less.
There's only a very small percentage of people who are fat because of their genes.
For everyone else, man and woman, it's because they eat too much.
Working out certainly doesn't hurt.


You wanna talk about eating disorders? I'll take you through my high school and early college
years of binging and purging.  I did all the stereotypical things to hide it, throwing up in the shower, going to the bathroom out of the way, saying I already ate, running in sweats in the middle of summer, etc.  I still have scars on my knuckles from where my teeth would rub against them. I've suffered from an eating disorder, but I've overcome it for the most part.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2015)

Mael said:


> CTK, so The War Against Boys by Christina Hoff Sommers is cooked up by men?
> 
> Sommers, an equity feminist, is a man now?
> 
> Seto's right.  You try so hard to get into feminist pants.  They only see you as a means to an end, neutered men.



You forget, third-wave feminists actually had a huge event where they gathered as many copies of Sommers' book and posted pictures and videos of them lighting them on fire and burning them.

...kind of like Nazis did to books _they_ didn't like or spoke against them.

So I think we can safely assume CTK's stance on Sommers - probably the same as people throwing around words like "internalized misogyny" and her being a "slave to the patriarchy." Hell, he might even call _her_ a "cunt," too.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 19, 2015)

Subarashii said:


> Oh my god Seto, tell me about how I don't know the human body when you clearly know less.
> There's only a very small percentage of people who are fat because of their genes.
> For everyone else, man and woman, it's because they eat too much.
> Working out certainly doesn't hurt.
> ...



I didn't say fat. I said very few can achieve that idealized image. This is the truth, you can be fit but that is not the same as being an ideal image. Sculpted bodies rarely occur naturally, and to achieve them a man either has to juice or forego many other activities entirely for the sake of maintaining that. You are simply being dismissive of that to make it seem like only women have it hard on this matter. It's not as simple as working out because working out to that end isn't simple at all.  

I didn't ask for your life story.


----------



## Subarashii (Jan 19, 2015)

baconbits said:


> I have no idea what you guys are even debating and who is supporting what argument.  Let's eliminate the petty personal attacks and focus on the arguments.
> 
> Suba is correct, with women, if they don't have the money to buy implants, most looks are things they are born with.  They can work out to look better but its far easier for a man to get a "nice body" than a female.
> 
> Yes, women have been oppressed in the past.  That's not the fault of today's males.  And to be frank many of the women of the past oppressed and supported the oppression of other women.  The reason there was oppression is because many people, both men and women, supported it and benefited from it.  There is no sex that had it "easy" or "hard"; individuals made moral choices that had real world consequences.


Bacon? Is that you? Agreeing with me?!
This is a monumental day.

You are right, though.


Moody said:


> while i don't agree with CTK at all here, i have to say this is too vague. the concern with wearing clothes that are too skimpy is entirely based on risk-management.* the idea that the pool of would-be rapists is too small to overtly predict how and when such things can occur*, and that the depraved are usually too far gone to be "taught" anything.
> 
> though women in all honesty should be able to wear whatever they want, that is indeed not the reality.
> 
> ...



Bolded.
Not every dude is a rapist! It's so small a percentage that if a woman wants to wear something 
low cut because she wants a one night stand, she shouldn't have to be worrying about getting
attacked and then being blamed.
Women* like *sex. They don't like being raped.  There's a difference.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2015)

Again, third-wave feminism actually teaches that all men are born rapists - a stance that so-called "journalists" like Jim Sterling have supported on more than one occasion, warning men that if they find themselves alone in an elevator with a woman that they must suppress their "natural male rapist desires."

This would be hilarious as a parody.  But as something that actually happens, it's not as much.


----------



## Subarashii (Jan 19, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I didn't say fat. I said very few can achieve that idealized image. This is the truth, you can be fit but that is not the same as being an ideal image. Sculpted bodies rarely occur naturally, and to achieve them a man either has to juice or forego many other activities entirely for the sake of maintaining that. You are simply being dismissive of that to make it seem like only women have it hard on this matter. It's not as simple as working out because working out to that end isn't simple at all.
> 
> I didn't ask for your life story.



Since you don't know about hormones and sexual maturity, maybe you should look it up.

You brought it up, brah.


----------



## Subarashii (Jan 19, 2015)

krory said:


> Again, third-wave feminism actually teaches that all men are born rapists - a stance that so-called "journalists" like Jim Sterling have supported on more than one occasion, warning men that if they find themselves alone in an elevator with a woman that they must suppress their "natural male rapist desires."
> 
> This would be hilarious as a parody.  But as something that actually happens, it's not as much.



Rational people know men aren't rapists.
I can't speak for irrational people though.


----------



## SLB (Jan 19, 2015)

Subarashii said:


> Bolded.
> Not every dude is a rapist! It's so small a percentage that if a woman wants to wear something
> low cut because she wants a one night stand, she shouldn't have to be worrying about getting
> attacked and then being blamed.
> Women* like *sex. They don't like being raped.  There's a difference.



um... that's what i said

that the pool of rapists is small. as in small in relation to normal, law-abiding individuals. and i didn't single out men as potential rapists either. 

as for the rest of what you said, where would said female go looking for said one night stand? let's be real here. a bar, a club, a house party, or some social event. places creeps generally hang out at. and yeah, she can wear whatever she wants, but when she's out (especially alone) she needs to be somewhat more vigilant. watching her glass at all times and keeping a phone on her.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2015)

Subarashii said:


> Rational people know men aren't rapists.
> I can't speak for irrational people though.



So you agree that third-wave feminism is irrational.

It's about time.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 19, 2015)

Subarashii said:


> Since you don't know about hormones and sexual maturity, maybe you should look it up.
> 
> You brought it up, brah.



Are you being thick on purpose? You complained you can't get DDD breasts and Kardashian's butt I'm telling you all the same, simply working out isn't going to make a guy look statuesque. How hard is this to get?


----------



## Zyrax (Jan 19, 2015)

krory said:


> So you agree that third-wave feminism is irrational.
> 
> It's about time.


Anyone who isn't a cuck like CTK knows this


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 19, 2015)

Subarashii said:


> Oh my god Seto, tell me about how I don't know the human body when you clearly know less.
> There's only a very small percentage of people who are fat because of their genes.
> For everyone else, man and woman, it's because they eat too much.
> Working out certainly doesn't hurt.
> ...



I'm short and skinny because of my "genes"
I wish I was 6'0 tall 

That'll never happen for me 

Best to deal with the hand you were dealt and its up to others to accept you for who you are but most importantly you have to accept yourself and not adhere to what society tells you how you should look.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2015)

Zyrax said:


> Anyone who isn't a cuck like CTK knows this



Apparently you don't pay much attention to current events, or else news sources wouldn't be calling "manspreading" an "epidemic."


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 19, 2015)

> i know it's redundant to say, but the distinction needs to be made. that  we need to promote awareness, but that doesn't mean women who  indirectly or directly put themselves in situations where these scumbags  can take advantage are responsible for the crime perpetrated.


oh no, that's not at all what i was getting at. they're not responsible for rape even the slightest bit - that's entirely on the man. i'm simply talking of how to lessen the chances of getting raped. that's the part woman should always play. so, of course, i worded my statements poorly. 

dress less provocatively, understand when a man is being aggressive toward you you back out immediately, etc. teach women _warning signs_. teach women  how to not let them get in risky situations to lessen those chances of getting into those situations to begin with. teach women how to_ defend themselves_. 

but you can't teach men not to rape. you can't teach men not to hurt women. they're going to do it regardless. due to their own circumstances and what the cause of it is that also plays a role in this. (in these cases: rape isn't always about control. there are men out there that usually have had poor relationships with their mothers - especially if they watched their mother on the sidelines. these men, alot of them, were heavily abused. they act out on the betrayal they felt, etc. in some cases they violate women because they can as they don't know how to _respect_ them due to their fathers being extremely disrespectful toward women and aggressive in their nature.
and lastly: women, sometimes, don't know how to respect themselves.

lot of things play into this, really.) 

_protection_ is the key here.  all women. all women need that. and it's not only on the man to protect them. right now, it's on them.

it may not be a preventative, but it still requires awareness about how harmful the world truly can be

nothing will ever be safe. i think that's what feminists are confused by. whether it be a rapist, someone who violates them, or a murderer. 
even something as traumatic as a car wreck - you can't teach cars or people not to wreck them and kill, but you_ can_ remind people not to drive erratically and not multitask and keep their eyes on the road. why? because those things can be_ dangerous_.

if a man is walking out at night in the streets with a wallet attach to his side easily visible, what do you think may happen? the chances that he will be robbed are _much_ higher.

this same thing applies to women who reveal their cleavage, their thighs, the parts of the body that are usually seen to be sensual. if you walk out with your cleavage, in a date, in a private party, whatever the environment: the chances are the man _will_ misread this and the chances of rape will be_ much _higher than if she chose to protect herself.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 19, 2015)

it's tragic and amusing how the most staunch of women's rights activists, in their fight against rape, invest all their effort idealistically and none realistically 

educating and holding men accountable for respecting women regardless of their attire and not taking advantage of their inebriation is absolutely critical, but so is educating women on the reality of the dangers they bring upon themselves when they wear revealing clothing in shady places or get drunk without reliable, sober, peers to watch over them

that's not to say all or even most rapes happen under these scenarios (maybe the latter), but when they do the controversy revolving around its interpretation and address is usually a clash between idealism and realism, where proponents of either extreme are more concerned with peddling their political convictions than targeting the actuality of the issue at hand 

the unfortunate thing is the idealistic extreme has more leverage in politics in the western world, giving them the illusion of intellectual superiority and encouraging them to continue with their tendentious campaigns without proper reflection and revision


----------



## Blue (Jan 19, 2015)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Wow, that's just 100% victim blaming. Not even going to take your post seriously. Anyone can wear whatever they want so long as it's not against the law, you can go fuck yourself right back and I just hope it doesn't take some idiotic girl (because she'd have to be an idiot to be close to someone who thinks of women like this) close you getting raped for you to wake the fuck up and stop being such a cunt.



Reminder:



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> If someone threw ^ (use bro) and spic around the way this movement threw around cunt and bitch no one would be trying to defend them. People have grown so complacent to sexism they don't realize when they're doing it or when others are.



You're an intellectually dishonest and intellectually disabled fat sack of shit and shouldn't be allowed to speak until spoken to.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Jan 19, 2015)

bruh. This is annoying.


I was recently just sexually harassed and even my family blamed me because I was drunk. They even praised him because he was nice enough not to go all the way and rape me. This is how I know feminism needs to still be around.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Jan 19, 2015)

and wtf Blue. Did you really just say that to CTK? I'm going to resist the urge to really insult you.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Jan 19, 2015)

Handsome Jack said:


> *You're an intellectually dishonest and intellectually disabled fat sack of shit and shouldn't be allowed to speak until spoken to.*


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Jan 19, 2015)

Normality said:


> bruh. This is annoying.
> 
> 
> I was recently just sexually harassed and even my family blamed me because I was drunk. They even praised him because he was nice enough not to go all the way and rape me. This is how I know feminism needs to still be around.


Basically, you don't want your actions to have consquences and want to go out at night and get batshit drunk and have nothing to happen to you.

You sound like a 6 year old girl. You're a woman child, the worst kind of grown-up.

And he was doing you a favor. His words shall only fall on deaf ears


Normality said:


> and wtf Blue. Did you really just say that to CTK? I'm going to resist the urge to really insult you.


He wants to hear some shit talking from some ghetto trash who can't even handle dick and complains whenever something doesn't go her own way


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 19, 2015)

A lot of what he says is absolutely right


Too bad he sounds just a little bit insane while he says it

I'd probably vote for him for a term or two, to push the absurd spectrum back to the center and then kick him out when its done


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 19, 2015)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Wow, that's just 100% victim blaming. Not even going to take your post seriously. Anyone can wear whatever they want so long as it's not against the law, you can go fuck yourself right back and I just hope it doesn't take some idiotic girl (because she'd have to be an idiot to be close to someone who thinks of women like this) close you getting raped for you to wake the fuck up and stop being such a cunt.
> 
> Sorry, I'm only going to respond to one of you at a time, this is more like burst damage than me sitting here arguing back and forth with people who want to live under fucking Sharia law.



Why are you so upset?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 19, 2015)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Wow, that's just 100% victim blaming.



It is? That's odd, I didn't see character assassinated men being blamed in that post, or actual rape victims that are discredited by association


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2015)

Handsome Jack said:


> You're an intellectually dishonest and intellectually disabled fat sack of shit and shouldn't be allowed to speak until spoken to.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 19, 2015)

I mean sure, the bit where he lays it on the clothes is pants on head stupid, but it's not victim blaming


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 19, 2015)

afgpride said:


> it's tragic and amusing how the most staunch of women's rights activists, in their fight against rape, invest all their effort idealistically and none realistically
> 
> educating and holding men accountable for respecting women regardless of their attire and not taking advantage of their inebriation is absolutely critical, but so is educating women on the reality of the dangers they bring upon themselves when they wear revealing clothing in shady places or get drunk without reliable, sober, peers to watch over them
> 
> ...





Vino said:


> Why are you so upset?


two great posts, two great visions 

dearest CTK, outright stating you hope i nearly get raped and lashing out on me calling me a cunt while you're under the assumption i am victim-blaming is a huge problem. check yourself. this movement's purpose is also to be respectful toward women, and i see no respect given. this is toward any woman even with differing views. how artificial to go against all that you're fighting for. how heinous. how_ stupid_.
now if i were being a cunt in this instance if i insulted say, a pregnant woman (source: krory), than i'm being a cunt.  but to violently lash on me for no apparent reason is foolish. watch that mouth of yours, CTK.

i hope you gain some intelligence and experience along the road, as you seem to be quite inept. not only inept, but trouble with comprehending the other side to how damaging this movement really is and how clearly unstable you are not only in debating, but in this miraculous game we call life. 

your feminist views are basically "men are monsters" in a nutshell. and you, my dear darling, are a monster.

tip: if i see you insult _any _woman debating with you in the near future whether it'd be secondhand sources or elsewhere, you will be_ damn_ sure i'm coming after you to shame your despicable behavior. you go as far to even try to _insult_ another woman or even try to be aggressive with her on this forum, i will personally take you and feed you to the goats.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Jan 19, 2015)

krory said:


> "Blah blah poor man blah blah."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And once again you entirely missed my point. What I am saying is that I don't appreciate being given a long a picture lecture in response to using a rhetorical device. 


What that sentence in my post was actually referring to was that being pro-victim is a good thing *as long as you aren't anti-defendant.* The key part is the last bit. 

i.e: give the victim the support and counselling they need whilst still holding a high standard of evidence whilst convicting someone. You can do that. It shouldn't be a zero-sum game, and the fact that it often is is IMO one of the major problems with the process of justice and victim support in my country.




Anyway, back to the actual topic of the thread, does anyone have a response to what I was talking about a few pages ago? Has anybody got any evidence (or against) that this group is actually any more electorally relevant than the loonies?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 19, 2015)

more institutional support to victims of X is a matter of healthcare, not court case justice


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Jan 19, 2015)

Banhammer said:


> more institutional support to victims of X is a matter of healthcare, not court case justice



But victims who lose their court case are often branded liars and cut off from some of the state support they were getting. This sort of effect can also sway juries to give a guilty verdict: they don't want to end up ruining the reputation of the accuser. Compensation makes this worse: I am 50:50 against the idea of compensation altogether: my other idea is of victims appealing for state support, and criminals getting fined.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 19, 2015)

No doubt there's a delicate balance these. Like, how should the state provide this extra "rape victim support" without branding individual Y as a "got away with it" rapist? Or without giving the "we have to mollify the victim we don't believe in"

But yeah, there could be room for it. Probably


----------



## Mael (Jan 19, 2015)

He actually believes the "Real Men" mentality is why men inherently rape.

Lelicopter.

Real men and women get married and stay committed.  Real men and women respect their biological differences.  Real men and women see real issues that lead to violence like poverty, lack of education, lack of mental treatment, etc.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 19, 2015)

But then again, a criminal system oriented towards rehabilitation is a long hard war to be fought in the american penal system, on all charges


----------



## Gunners (Jan 19, 2015)

That victim blaming pig.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 19, 2015)

E'ery day I'm victim blaminin'


----------



## Gunners (Jan 19, 2015)

baconbits said:


> I have no idea what you guys are even debating and who is supporting what argument.  Let's eliminate the petty personal attacks and focus on the arguments.
> 
> Suba is correct, with women, if they don't have the money to buy implants, most looks are things they are born with.  They can work out to look better but its far easier for a man to get a "nice body" than a female.
> 
> Yes, women have been oppressed in the past.  That's not the fault of today's males.  And to be frank many of the women of the past oppressed and supported the oppression of other women.  The reason there was oppression is because many people, both men and women, supported it and benefited from it.  There is no sex that had it "easy" or "hard"; individuals made moral choices that had real world consequences.



No it isn't. A midget is a midget, an ugly man is an ugly man, a man with a small dick is a man with a small dick, a man with a small frame is a man with a small frame.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Jan 19, 2015)

So I take it both CTK and Normality were both destroyed in yet another thread?
I only wish the cavalary was here.


----------



## Jagger (Jan 19, 2015)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Wow, that's just 100% victim blaming. Not even going to take your post seriously. Anyone can wear whatever they want so long as it's not against the law, you can go fuck yourself right back and I just hope it doesn't take some idiotic girl (because she'd have to be an idiot to be close to someone who thinks of women like this) close you getting raped for you to wake the fuck up and stop being such a cunt.
> 
> Sorry, I'm only going to respond to one of you at a time, this is more like burst damage than me sitting here arguing back and forth with people who want to live under fucking Sharia law.


Women do not deserved to be raped under any kind of circumstance, but there's a point where you're just tempting danger and a bad situation with certain kind of clothes in certain kind of places. We're not blaming the victim, but they should be more aware of their surroundings and the fact there are sociopaths out there willing to rape any victim they deem fit for their actions.

You can't stop them. No matter how much you educate a population or tell them raping is complete immortal act, it's bound to happen, unfortunely.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 20, 2015)

Trinity said:


> two great posts, two great visions
> 
> dearest CTK, outright stating you hope i nearly get raped and lashing out on me calling me a cunt while you're under the assumption i am victim-blaming is a huge problem. check yourself. this movement's purpose is also to be respectful toward women, and i see no respect given. this is toward any woman even with differing views. how artificial to go against all that you're fighting for. how heinous. how_ stupid_.
> now if i were being a cunt in this instance if i insulted say, a pregnant woman (source: krory), than i'm being a cunt.  but to violently lash on me for no apparent reason is foolish. watch that mouth of yours, CTK.
> ...



I didn't say men are monsters, but thanks for proving you can't read.


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2015)

Huh, strange, that post doesn't look like, "Sorry for calling you a cunt because, by my own definition, calling a woman a cunt is as bad as calling a black man a ^ (use bro). I am deeply sorry for offending you and the entire female gender for my use of such a disgusting word that I immediately judge everyone else for using. My sexism was completely irrational and uncalled for and it will not happen again."

I'm sure it must've just been a typo, though.  Because surely you don't want to go the route of, "This woman is illiterate." After all, that'd only be _more_ sexist of you... again, by your own definitions.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 20, 2015)

Trinity said:


> two great posts, two great visions
> 
> dearest CTK, outright stating you hope i nearly get raped and lashing out on me calling me a cunt while you're under the assumption i am victim-blaming is a huge problem. check yourself. this movement's purpose is also to be respectful toward women, and i see no respect given. this is toward any woman even with differing views. how artificial to go against all that you're fighting for. how heinous. how_ stupid_.
> now if i were being a cunt in this instance if i insulted say, a pregnant woman (source: krory), than i'm being a cunt.  but to violently lash on me for no apparent reason is foolish. watch that mouth of yours, CTK.
> ...


----------



## Jagger (Jan 20, 2015)

ITT People react to trinity and Blue shitting on CTK.


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2015)

Jagger said:


> ITT People react to trinity and Blue shitting on CTK.



My favorite part is how he said, "I never said this" about the part of her statement that *wasn't* a quote.  Though he never denied saying that he hopes she gets raped.

ALL DAT FEMINISM.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 20, 2015)

You're victim blaming; I hope you get raped to teach you a lesson.

Appalling words from a self-proclaimed feminist: disregarding the victims who were raped as a means of humbling them, and supporting the use of rape as a learning tool. What next? Slapping a partner until they get the eggs just right?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 20, 2015)

An interesting read.


----------



## Zyrax (Jan 20, 2015)

ITT : Sissy white Males


----------



## Gunners (Jan 20, 2015)

CKT is black.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 20, 2015)

How did a thread about such a joke of a political party turn so serious



Gunners said:


> CKT is black.



His heart beats whiter than mine. Have you ever seen him show any sort of interest in non-white women?


----------



## Saishin (Jan 20, 2015)

He better does not provoke Femen


----------



## Subarashii (Jan 20, 2015)

Moody said:


> um... that's what i said
> 
> that the pool of rapists is small. as in small in relation to normal, law-abiding individuals. and i didn't single out men as potential rapists either.
> 
> as for the rest of what you said, where would said female go looking for said one night stand? let's be real here. a bar, a club, a house party, or some social event. places creeps generally hang out at. and yeah, she can wear whatever she wants, but when she's out (especially alone) she needs to be somewhat more vigilant. watching her glass at all times and keeping a phone on her.


I know, I was agreeing with you!



Seto Kaiba said:


> Are you being thick on purpose? You complained you can't get DDD breasts and Kardashian's butt I'm telling you all the same, simply working out isn't going to make a guy look statuesque. How hard is this to get?


Please go read my first post. 
I wasn't complaining, I was saying it's physically impossible for me to grow fat the way men can
grow muscle.  
Whether you're a slight, short guy or a tall thick guy, it's a lot easier for you to get a nice looking physique than it is for a woman because women's bodies store fat like squirrels store nuts.
Why do you think we're softer and plushier than men?




Punished Pathos said:


> I'm short and skinny because of my "genes"
> I wish I was 6'0 tall
> 
> That'll never happen for me
> ...


Women have a broader range of what they deem attractive. (fat husband/hot wife meme)
I dated a guy barely taller than me (I'm 5'5") and maybe 10lbs more than me for 4.5 years.
Now I'm dating a guy who's a foot taller than me and had about 80lbs on me.

It's not their body that attracted me to them, it was their personality.

And yes, bolded part 100% forever 



afgpride said:


> it's tragic and amusing how the most staunch of women's rights activists, in their fight against rape, invest all their effort idealistically and none realistically
> 
> *educating and holding men accountable for respecting women regardless of their attire and not taking advantage of their inebriation is absolutely critical, *but so is educating women on the reality of the dangers they bring upon themselves when they wear revealing clothing in shady places or get drunk without reliable, sober, peers to watch over them
> 
> ...



You're absolutely right
Women ARE taught how not to get raped.  There are campus rape prevention classes, regular rape prevention classes, self defense classes SPECIFICALLY for women, there are guidelines at colleges for Rushes and parties, there are seminars for rape prevention.

Maybe I'm not seeing them because I'm not a man so they're not directed at me but I don't see rape prevention classes directed at men and I think that's something feminists want to change.  *Not putting the blame on men, but including them in the resolution.* 


I've worked at a rape clinic, I'm not talking out of my ass.


----------



## Blue (Jan 20, 2015)

Do you see murder prevention classes being directed at men? Or anyone?

"Don't take lives" is something you don't have to teach 99% of people. 

Rape is not different. 99.something% of men are incapable mentally of committing rape, and the last .whatever aren't going to give a darn about your classes.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 20, 2015)

Handsome Jack said:


> Do you see murder prevention classes being directed at men? Or anyone?
> 
> "Don't take lives" is something you don't have to teach 99% of people.
> 
> Rape is not different. 99.something% of men are incapable mentally of committing rape, and the last .whatever aren't going to give a darn about your classes.



Do you see anyone arguing the definition of murder? A lot of people can't even agree to the things that are legally considered rape. 

Do you see anyone using the location and clothes of a victim of murder to prove it wasn't actually murder? "Your honor, my client isn't guilty because that person shouldn't have had a large sum of money in that part of town at night."

Do you see movements by men to make murder less of a crime or make themselves less culpable? No none of these things are the case, that's why people have to be taught not to rape. Murder is pretty much hard lined into use from birth and killing is only acceptable in self defense or war or if the person happens to be black and you're not. 

Stop try to make these false equivalents. There's never a "good" reason to rape someone, it doesn't work like other crimes. You could find a good reason to do almost anything else.

And I'd venture to say more than 1% of men commit rapes and sexual assaults. That's easily a gross underestimation because it doesn't even make sense.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 20, 2015)

Gunners said:


> CKT is black.



His name is CTK, or are you doing that on purpose?


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2015)

Gunners said:


> You're victim blaming; I hope you get raped to teach you a lesson.
> 
> Appalling words from a self-proclaimed feminist: disregarding the victims who were raped as a means of humbling them, and supporting the use of rape as a learning tool. What next? Slapping a partner until they get the eggs just right?



You're talking about the man who made a rape joke to brag about "winning an argument" (when he wasn't) in a thread about rape.  The dude has no class.


----------



## Blue (Jan 20, 2015)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Do you see anyone arguing the definition of murder? A lot of people can't even agree to the things that are legally considered rape.
> 
> Do you see anyone using the location and clothes of a victim of murder to prove it wasn't actually murder? "Your honor, my client isn't guilty because that person shouldn't have had a large sum of money in that part of town at night."
> 
> ...



Why are you posting?

But I'll bite.



> Do you see anyone using the location and clothes of a victim of murder to prove it wasn't actually murder?
> 
> Do you see movements by men to make murder less of a crime or make themselves less culpable?


Do you see anyone doing that with rape? Outside the Muslim world and Africa? Where murder is also often acceptable?

No you fucking don't. Now go back to hiding from that cunt comment.


----------



## Blue (Jan 20, 2015)

NaS said:


> His name is CTK, or are you doing that on purpose?



His name is Cardboard Tube Knight.


----------



## Gino (Jan 20, 2015)

HaHa the hatred is real in this thread.


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2015)

Handsome Jack said:


> Do you see murder prevention classes being directed at men? Or anyone?
> 
> "Don't take lives" is something you don't have to teach 99% of people.
> 
> Rape is not different. 99.something% of men are incapable mentally of committing rape, and the last .whatever aren't going to give a darn about your classes.



Wish I could find it but there's an image floating around mocking the same sentiment when they have signs at stores telling people to make sure they lock their cars and hide their valuables. "Don't tell me to lock my car, that's victim-shaming - teach people not to steal!"


----------



## Zaru (Jan 20, 2015)

Handsome Jack said:


> Do you see murder prevention classes being directed at men? Or anyone?
> 
> "Don't take lives" is something you don't have to teach 99% of people.
> 
> Rape is not different. 99.something% of men are incapable mentally of committing rape, and the last .whatever aren't going to give a darn about your classes.



I gotta slightly disagree with the sentiment here.

Most men are incapable of committing the rape you imagine when you think of some dark backstreet rapist, which is using violence/force that leaves the girl crying and injured. Only the most perverse and mentally ill men do things like that. They will indeed not give a shit about any "rape education".
Same for sexual abuse within a family. They already don't give a shit about someone they're supposed to have an amical, protective relationship with, telling them to not do that won't change anything. 

But that's by far not all rapes. The problem for the remaining majority is the discrepancy between the perceptions of "victim" and "perpetrator" (I put those in quotation marks because it's not always that clear).
Many rapists don't even know they're rapists until a court notifies them, either because they don't consider the victim's state of mind (e.g. preying on heavily drunk girls which isn't uncommon) or because the victim changes their mind later (the infamous regret rape, or rape by deception). These are perpetrators who do what they do *because they don't expect it to be a crime*. Exploitative? Sure. Misogynistic? Often. Unlucky and not in a suitable state of clarity themselves? Likely. But those are mostly people who did not decide to break the law. They weren't fully aware that they could be breaking it.
I think many of them CAN be taught to realize what puts them at risk of a rape accusation, subsequently avoiding doing things that could lead to one.

I'm not saying "rape prevention classes" are the solution to that, most people would just laugh through them entirely. But there's definitely some cultural work left to do to tell potential perpetrators (regardless of whether you agree that what they did was rape) that things they consider "a typical friday night" might lead to a rape.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Do you see anyone arguing the definition of murder? A lot of people can't even agree to the things that are legally considered rape.
> 
> Do you see anyone using the location and clothes of a victim of murder to prove it wasn't actually murder? "Your honor, my client isn't guilty because that person shouldn't have had a large sum of money in that part of town at night."
> 
> ...


Let me educate you on why there's a difference in how rape is treated compared to other serious crimes. 

Successfully getting an accused rapist convicted is made harder by society because making it easy to get someone convicted of that particular crime is dangerous for society itself.
For most serious crimes, you need something to happen, and evidence of it. Something needs to be stolen, someone needs to be murdered, someone needs to be injured, and so forth. If you want to falsely accuse someone of it, it needs to have happened first!
That's not the case with rape in first world western countries. You can create rape accusations out of thin air as long as people still believe you. It's an accusation with a quasi-limitless supply (By extension, the same applies to sexual assault) and often no repercussion when you get caught making a false one. It is almost entirely dependent on the supposed victim's *state of mind*, which nobody can prove.
That makes it an incredibly powerful social weapon. 
Men with lower or similar social status than their (supposed) victims are already generally socially fucked when they are accused of that crime, even if never convicted. 
All it takes is some words to fuck someone over. Be it their freedom, financially, or socially.

Few men that aren't radical feminist bootlickers would want a world where rape convictions are easy to get, and that's exactly because too many women still falsely accuse men of it. False accusations would probably directly or exponentially increase the easier it is to get one through.

Of course, this leads to some terrible behaviour where victims are defamed in court or socially (again, in inverse, mostly when their social status is lower than that of the perpetrator), which I'm not defending. But that's why the definition of what is rape, and how hard it is to get a conviction, are so heavily contested.


----------



## Mael (Jan 20, 2015)

Walking around poorer neighborhoods with fancy clothing and jewelry makes one an attractive target for mugging.  Same shit applies dressing like you want to look like a hooker or gigolo.

Nobody is saying the crime is right or they deserved it, but a little common sense goes a long way.

But regardless, stop with CTK.  He already inherently believes boys are faulted from the start.  He's too late to save.


----------



## Magicbullet (Jan 20, 2015)

Feminism themed threads are always fun on NF.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 20, 2015)

Subarashii said:
			
		

> Women have a broader range of what they deem attractive.



Not really. No, what you're trying to do is be dismissive of the pressures that exist for men as it pertains to the ideal body image.



> I wasn't complaining, I was saying it's physically impossible for me to grow fat the way men can grow muscle.
> Whether you're a slight, short guy or a tall thick guy, it's a lot easier for you to get a nice looking physique than it is for a woman because women's bodies store fat like squirrels store nuts.
> Why do you think we're softer and plushier than men?



A sedentary man will become fat and out of shape, a sedentary woman will become fat and out of shape. While biology typically has the woman with a higher body fat percentage, and more immediately storing fat the fact remains for both to maintain an ideal image requires extreme effort. 

You still keep ignoring that working out is not always going to result in a statuesque male, just one that is in shape.


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2015)

Mael said:


> Walking around poorer neighborhoods with fancy clothing and jewelry makes one an attractive target for mugging.  Same shit applies dressing like you want to look like a hooker or gigolo.
> 
> *Nobody is saying the crime is right or they deserved it, but a little common sense goes a long way.*
> 
> But regardless, stop with CTK.  He already inherently believes boys are faulted from the start.  He's too late to save.



Not so. CTK is actually saying Trinity would deserve it if she got raped for disagreeing with his inane argument.  There's some nice third-wave feminist thought for ya'.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Jan 20, 2015)

Shouldn't "rape prevention" focus more on avoiding getting your drink spiked than what clothes you wear? It's something I would expect would have more of an impact, and it's also a good idea even if you ignore rape.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 20, 2015)

Handsome Jack said:


> His name is Cardboard Tube Knight.



Need attention, Blue?


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 20, 2015)

Maybe not a rape prevention class, but a pamphlet or book that teaches young men how to avoid a rape conviction for what ever state they are in.

Though feminists would decry it as some way to legally rape.


----------



## HolyHands (Jan 20, 2015)

Mael said:


> Walking around poorer neighborhoods with fancy clothing and jewelry makes one an attractive target for mugging.  Same shit applies dressing like you want to look like a hooker or gigolo.
> 
> Nobody is saying the crime is right or they deserved it, but a little common sense goes a long way.
> 
> But regardless, stop with CTK.  He already inherently believes boys are faulted from the start.  He's too late to save.



Well the issue here I feel is that the risk aversion that comes from rape is considered more intrusive than risk aversion for other crimes.

The reason why nobody bats an eye when hearing "lock your keys" type of advice is because that's the type of thing that pretty much everybody does naturally. We're greedy creatures who love our property, and we'd lock our belongings up even if nobody told us to. Plus, it takes only a second out of your daily life to lock your door, thus giving you peace of mind with little to no effort.

It's a different story with sexual assault, where the list of things you have to do is demanding and intrusive. Sure, most people would agree that it wouldn't be good to show off 80% of your skin while in public, but peoples' definition of inappropriate clothing can vary wildly. I remember when the whole "Walking 10 hours in New York" video came out, the woman involved was bashed for wearing "form-fitting" clothing, which consisted of nothing but a typical shirt and jeans, but apparently even that was too much for some people. Then of course there's the multitude of advice that requires you to constantly be with a group of friends at all times, watch your drinks like a hawk, and basically never be alone with a man, even if that man if your friend. Both genders get this kind of advice, but let's be honest here. Society is much more lenient when men break these rules than when women break them. I can sympathize when some women get fed up over all the things they have to do just to have a decent time out, and how there's more expectation on her to prevent harm rather than for people to not assault women.


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> Maybe not a rape prevention class, but a pamphlet or book that teaches young men how to avoid a rape conviction for what ever state they are in.



"Step 1) Do not ever talk to a woman. Ever. Under no circumstances. If a woman talks to you, run away - as far and as fast as possible - because it is likely she will falsely accuse you even if completely consensual and under no influence of drugs or alcohol.

Step 2) Repeat Step 1 until safely out of the vicinity of all women."

There's your pamphlet.


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2015)

HolyHands said:


> Well the issue here I feel is that the risk aversion that comes from rape is considered more intrusive than risk aversion for other crimes.
> 
> The reason why nobody bats an eye when hearing "lock your keys" type of advice is because that's the type of thing that pretty much everybody does naturally. We're greedy creatures who love our property, and we'd lock our belongings up even if nobody told us to. Plus, it takes only a second out of your daily life to lock your door, thus giving you peace of mind with little to no effort.
> 
> It's a different story with sexual assault, where the list of things you have to do is demanding and intrusive. Sure, most people would agree that it wouldn't be good to show off 80% of your skin while in public, but peoples' definition of inappropriate clothing can vary wildly. I remember when the whole "Walking 10 hours in New York" video came out, the woman involved was bashed for wearing "form-fitting" clothing, which consisted of nothing but a typical shirt and jeans, but apparently even that was too much for some people. Then of course there's the multitude of advice that requires you to constantly be with a group of friends at all times, watch your drinks like a hawk, and basically never be alone with a man, even if that man if your friend. Both genders get this kind of advice, but let's be honest here. Society is much more lenient when men break these rules than when women break them. I can sympathize when some women get fed up over all the things they have to do just to have a decent time out, and how there's more expectation on her to prevent harm rather than for people to not assault women.



I'm trying to determine if this is a joke post or not.

We lock things up because "we're greedy creatures" you know why? *BECAUSE WE KNOW THERE IS A CHANCE SOMEONE WILL STEAL THEM.* Your point _literally_ just proved the stance.

Sure, you can sympathize when some women get fed up over all the things they have to do just to have a decent time out, but have you ever sympathized with men who get this shit slung about them for doing absolutely nothing wrong? Men accused of being rapists _simply for existing_, just because they're men, something they can't help? What about women that, under no drug or alcohol influence of any kind, have a consensual sex act with a man and regret it so much that they file a rape charge? And then the courts believe her and convict a man even when there's not an _ounce_ of physical evidence or witness statements like what happened to Brian Banks? Or the fact that women that do this (and it is completely out of spite like in this case) and are caught suffer absolutely *no* consequences?

Maybe, as a man, I'm tired of being told that I am a natural-born rapist just because I have a penis and I have to suppress my evil within like I'm some fucked-up Jekyll-Hyde beast. But of course, no one seems to care about *that* sexism.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 20, 2015)

krory said:


> "Step 1) Do not ever talk to a woman. Ever. Under no circumstances. If a woman talks to you, run away - as far and as fast as possible - because it is likely she will falsely accuse you even if completely consensual and under no influence of drugs or alcohol.
> 
> Step 2) Repeat Step 1 until safely out of the vicinity of all women."
> 
> There's your pamphlet.



I've been repeating those steps for the past 23 years of my life to great success.


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> I've been repeating those steps for the past 23 years of my life to great success.



28 years going strong, though I've certainly been accused of being a rapist just for sitting in my classroom.

Hopefully one day I won't have to face such sexism, but I guess whenever women decide it's okay for me to exist.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 20, 2015)

krory said:


> 28 years going strong, though I've certainly been accused of being a rapist just for sitting in my classroom.
> 
> Hopefully one day I won't have to face such sexism, but I guess whenever women decide it's okay for me to exist.



Until the male gender has been eradicated, we will never be free of sexism. Eventually we are going to have a vandread type universe.


----------



## Mael (Jan 20, 2015)

Krory, you forgot, "Don't ever consider dating, or marriage, at all.  The mere thought of those will trigger.  Don't consider masturbation and you are thus woman-shaming.  Kids and procreation are products of rape so don't do those either under any circumstances even if the woman wants it because if she does she is obviously being forced by male gaze."


----------



## HolyHands (Jan 20, 2015)

krory said:


> I'm trying to determine if this is a joke post or not.
> 
> We lock things up because "we're greedy creatures" you know why? *BECAUSE WE KNOW THERE IS A CHANCE SOMEONE WILL STEAL THEM.* Your point _literally_ just proved the stance.
> 
> ...



I wanna know where you guys live where you get accused of being a rapist at every turn. Do you just live in the worst corners of tumblr or something?


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2015)

Shit, I forgot about THE MALE GAZE.


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2015)

HolyHands said:


> I wanna know where you guys live where you get accused of being a rapist at every turn. Do you just live in the worst corners of tumblr or something?



Next you're going to claim "manspreading" and "manslamming" and the "catcalling" bullshit weren't real things even though every news source was reporting on them as "SEXIST EPIDEMICS."


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 20, 2015)

HolyHands said:


> I wanna know where you guys live where you get accused of being a rapist at every turn. Do you just live in the worst corners of tumblr or something?



Closest encounter I had was holding to door open to some butch lesbian at a gas station, she and her girlfriend refused to walk in while I was holding the door open as I was leaving, I was standing there for like 15 seconds before I thought I better just leave before they scream rape.


----------



## HolyHands (Jan 20, 2015)

krory said:


> Next you're going to claim "manspreading" and "manslamming" and the "catcalling" bullshit weren't real things even though every news source was reporting on them as "SEXIST EPIDEMICS."



You mean the terms that are only an "issue" in a tiny handful of cities, and in which the terms are usually mocked more than they are supported? Honestly for every person I see who takes manspreading seriously, there's 50 more mocking it and rolling their eyes at it.

Catcalling is the only term treated seriously, but I find it hard to sympathize with your plight if things like manspreading and manslamming are what make you feel like a poor oppressed victim.


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> Closest encounter I had was holding to door open to some butch lesbian at a gas station, she and her girlfriend refused to walk in while I was holding the door open as I was leaving, I was standing there for like 15 seconds before I thought I better just leave before they scream rape.



Was sleeping in homeroom in high school one day until some girl kicked my chair, waking me up. Her and a friend were apparently talking about their sex life or something next to me, and said I looked like some sort of sexual predator that'll try to attack them after school.  After arguing with them for a minute, the teacher yelled at me and she kicked me out of the classroom for causing a ruckus.

Good times. 'dat male privilege.


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2015)

But oh, that's right, this stuff _never_ happens.  Instead, let's focus on the epidemic of MEN HAVING BALLS.


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]zQYiSTPhz4M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HolyHands (Jan 20, 2015)

krory said:


> Was sleeping in homeroom in high school one day until some girl kicked my chair, waking me up. Her and a friend were apparently talking about their sex life or something next to me, and said I looked like some sort of sexual predator that'll try to attack them after school.  After arguing with them for a minute, the teacher yelled at me and she kicked me out of the classroom for causing a ruckus.
> 
> Good times. 'dat male privilege.



While this situation is annoying and all, I guess I was expecting something more... serious? I mean, you go on about a minor issue like manspreading, then you respond with a personal experience that is just as minor.


----------



## Gino (Jan 20, 2015)

HolyHands said:


> While this situation is annoying and all, I guess I was expecting something more... serious? I mean, you go on about a minor issue like manspreading, then you respond with a personal experience that is just as minor.



Where are you going with this?


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2015)

Gino said:


> Where are you going with this?



The same place Western feminism is going - nowhere.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 20, 2015)

Subarashii said:


> Maybe I'm not seeing them because I'm not a man so they're not directed at me but I don't see rape prevention classes directed at men and I think that's something feminists want to change.  *Not putting the blame on men, but including them in the resolution.*



Yeah, it is because you're not a man that you don't realise the things men naturally come to understand. From a young age we realise how to assess danger and act accordingly. 

As a man, I wouldn't step into a room, with homosexual men twice my size, wearing shots and an open shirt, right before getting shitfaced drunk. I'd have nothing against the men in the room, but I'm smart enough to realise I'd be easy game for an unscrupulous individual. 



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Do you see anyone arguing the definition of murder? A lot of people can't even agree to the things that are legally considered rape.


You do realise that the definition of murder is argued, that it is broken down into subcategories depending on the defendant's intent, and that there are partial defences to murder (Loss of self-control, diminished responsibility and intoxication)? 


The problem you keep running into is believing other crimes are treated differently to rape, when your actual issue is people wanting to treat rape like any other crime; that is to say having to say the demand of evidence, the presumption of innocence and the consideration of the defendant's actual culpability.


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 20, 2015)

CTK, let me rephrase that for you.

as tumblr feminists say and do, all men are monsters. 'not all men', but you sure are. 

onwards to the discussion:

there are two major components to consider here. my recent posts were, by assumption, implying that i was referring to rape in the circumstance it wasn't done by an acquaintance/lover. 
this isn't true. my post really just refers to the behavior these men witness in these women. (whether it be provocative by wearing rather short dresses, revealing cleavage, etc. i'm getting redundant: but this does indeed play a factor in it.)
however, this could still lead up to meeting to acquaintance/lover/being done by them. we have to consider where these woman met these men, what these women put out, etc. in some cases: women do protect themselves but they are easily manipulated. 

but there's also, let us acknowledge for a moment, someone who is  sexually sadistic and derives sexual pleasure by putting her in  handcuffs or strange things to actually validate their twisted  fantasies. and there is also a difference between a predator vs a  rapist.

some major things: predators are manipulative. if they think they can sweet talk you in not noticing how they're going about this, they will sweet talk you into it. that is how the situation arises in the first place. these women fall for personal stories made by them because it tricks them into think that they're familiar. that's the distinction i make. 

where are these women meeting this men? what boundaries did they put up vs what they have not? 

the aggressor/rapist, frequently in college campuses, usually insists that the woman drinks alcohol, does this or that. they're stubborn. some cases have the woman drinking already and the aggressor insisting that she follow him to a room alone for a while to spend some time with her because she's not in a condition to really look at the situation and what he's setting up for her. that's frequent in those who do rape women.

no one is born a rapist. but a rapist, of course, is usually _taught_ in early childhood that aggressive behavior.

rape is not a learned behavior (feminists usually follow up on this distinction quite a lot and confuse themselves), but the _aggression _is. we knock that out (while women protect themselves way easier) - we diminish the men that are potential aggressors/rapists. 
but it's impossible, because with that learned behavior, we have to take into consideration the origin of it. the parents.
rapists are usually emotionally, psychically, or psychologically (and a lot of cases are definitely sexual) abused by the mother or the father. how do we stop this? how do we prevent that? we can't.

we can say, 'quit abusing your goddamn children'. but it's a subconscious thing. abusers don't know what they're actually doing to these children that rape these women later on, because they're already most likely doing it to begin with.

anyway, i've learned alcohol plays a major role regardless of the location.


----------



## Vermin (Jan 20, 2015)

> bruh. This is annoying.
> 
> 
> I was recently just sexually harassed and even my family blamed me because I was drunk. They even praised him because he was nice enough not to go all the way and rape me. This is how I know feminism needs to still be around.



you're not even the legal age to drink so that was a shitty decision on your part

i am sorry but if you truly don't think that walking around intoxicated is your fault then you and everyone else saying the same thing is fucking stupid as fuck

i find it funny how feminism blames men for everything and makes it seem that women can do no harm despite the fact that if they don't make poor choices bad shit wouldn't happen to them

if you don't do stupid shit then stupid shit won't happen to you, its common sense

wearing a short that reveals your g-string and ass

getting high off of drugs

drinking way too much booze

all these are decisions that YOU make and it is NO ONES FAULT BUT YOUR OWN

and all of these are poor and stupid decisions 

and yes i will say it, doing these things will make you more vulnerable to be raped

and i will fucking say it weather people agree with me or not, if something bad does happen to you when you make these poor choices then *some of the responsibility is your fucking fault *

and i forgot who it was that said that educating women on how not to get raped is victim blaming, but whoever they were should get fisted in the ass

and if you stupid cunts really think that all men are rapist like some of your post are implying then stay your asses home watching all my children and the lifetime channel

and fyi, the rapist is always wrong no matter what but what you do and how you act can and will influence them


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 20, 2015)

> if you don't do stupid shit then stupid shit won't happen to you, its common sense


*lessens the chances a great deal

normality, you seem to not give it a deeper thought than 'he did this to me. i am a victim now. he needs to learn only from his mistakes.  i should be allowed to get trashed and  be an unreasonable drinker.'  
you're gonna have men  that will take advantage of you while you're inebriated. be aware of that.

my words to you, norm, is that you stick with watching over yourself. drink responsibly. that's all there is to it. 
don't play the victim. that time's over. you survived it. take it as a learning experience only. back away from your cousin, don't let him near you. and: don't expect the world to curl up in your fingertips and fight for you and not harm you in anyway. the world's not here for your protection. you protect yourself. 



> and fyi, the rapist is always wrong no matter what but what you do and how you act can and will influence them


we have a winner

everyone go home


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 20, 2015)

This is a big part on why Buzzfeed is a total joke of a source, it has been a platform for psychotic feminists like this for years.


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 20, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> This is a big part on why Buzzfeed is a total joke of a source, it has been a platform for psychotic feminists like this for years.


that's more supremacy than it is feminism (though, they're beginning to become indistinguishable) 

this bitch is insane, though


----------



## SLB (Jan 20, 2015)

> the following companies would go bankrupt if men did not exist:
> 
> Tapout
> UFC
> Halliburton



well no fucking shit

i'm guessing we can also say tna and lululemon would go bankrupt if women didn't exist? fucking hell...

there is no way this movement can possibly get any more toxic.


----------



## SLB (Jan 20, 2015)

that whole slew of stupid just made me mad


----------



## Zaru (Jan 20, 2015)

Crazy people like that have always existed, the difference is that they now have the internet to spew their drivel towards the whole world.


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 20, 2015)

buzzfeed pls go


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Crazy people like that have always existed, the difference is that they now have the internet to spew their drivel towards the whole world.



And another difference are more new sources are taking these people on the internet at the face value and drumming up all of this drama over bullshit. And I don't mean shit like "Buzzfeed."


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 20, 2015)

krory said:


> Next you're going to claim "manspreading" and "manslamming" and the "catcalling" bullshit weren't real things even though every news source was reporting on them as "SEXIST EPIDEMICS."



What is manslamming? Googling it and not getting a definite answer... unless that's the point.


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 20, 2015)

NaS said:


> What is manslamming? Googling it and not getting a definite answer... unless that's the point.





> One way in which men can be annoying, for example, is "man-slamming",    which, according to , happens when a woman doesn't get out of a man's way    in the street.


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2015)

NaS said:


> What is manslamming? Googling it and not getting a definite answer... unless that's the point.



Trin's got it. It's essentially a man bumping into a woman in a crowded area. A woman did an experiment by standing in the middle of a crowded subway station and kept track of how many men bumped into her (while saying women did it too but that's irrelevant).

However third-waver feminazis are treating it as a potential sexual assault. Writers for places like The Guardian like the infamous Jessica Valenti are ranting about it, along with her article about how sexist wrapping Christmas gifts is.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 20, 2015)

What do feminist want ultimately?


----------



## Zaru (Jan 20, 2015)

krory said:


> along with her article about how sexist wrapping Christmas gifts is.



I don't want to give them clicks by searching for it, so... what the fuck?


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2015)

She's also one of the more vocal feminists who popularized the concept of "drinking male tears" or "bathing in male tears" over doing things that "make men cry"...

...not realizing that "male tears" is a popular slang for semen.


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 20, 2015)

NaS said:


> What do feminist want ultimately?





> To end the perpetuation of gender expectations that, on balance,* harm women.*


taken from 

read at own risk

but_ most_ claim they want equality between both genders and shed light on issues that are currently relevant in this day and age, but this proves to be false as soon as 1) they single out males 2) their definitions only focus on what men do to abuse women 3) just like the quote says

you'll see alot of the movement creating an isolation between the two genders rather than  linking them


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2015)

Trinity said:


> taken from
> 
> read at own risk
> 
> ...



Don't forget about TERFs, as well. This sort of behavior is also taught in schools, a former good friend of mine picked up this behavior by actually taking a social justice course in college. It taught how transgenders are basically feminist assassins and exist only to sabotage the "legitimacy" of the movement and thus need to be excluded from any and all activities, demands, and rights that feminism is shooting for.

There are some that denounce gay men as well - a transgender woman feminist by the name of Brianna Wu (who you might've heard of if you kept up with all of the other drama with Anita Sarkeesian and them) has been quoted as saying that gay men basically exist as "competition for the penis" for women.

See, even in their own movement they can't come to a single fucking conclusion.


----------



## Mael (Jan 20, 2015)

krory said:


>



Check out Kurdish women...examples of real women fighters.


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2015)

And let's not forget the "I Stand With Jackie" movement.


----------



## Gino (Jan 20, 2015)

So basically the western version of feminism is pretty much parody?


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2015)

Nice of you to catch up with the past ten years.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Jan 20, 2015)

Zaru said:


> His heart beats whiter than mine. Have you ever seen him show any sort of interest in non-white women?


What's with you and saving th whites?


krory said:


> There are some that denounce gay men as well - a transgender woman feminist by the name of Brianna Wu (who you might've heard of if you kept up with all of the other drama with Anita Sarkeesian and them) has been quoted as saying that gay men basically exist as "competition for the penis" for women.
> 
> See, even in their own movement they can't come to a single fucking conclusion.



I saw on article on it once on Kotaku some time ago I beleive.
But if that's true then do lesbians exist as a competition for the vagina?
Implying of course lesbians exists.


----------



## sadated_peon (Jan 20, 2015)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Do you see anyone arguing the definition of murder? A lot of people can't even agree to the things that are legally considered rape.


Yes, you do. Stand your ground laws are all about what is murder and what is self defense. 



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Do you see anyone using the location and clothes of a victim of murder to prove it wasn't actually murder? "Your honor, my client isn't guilty because that person shouldn't have had a large sum of money in that part of town at night."


Yes, he was wearing a hoody, outside in the rain were both used as reason why Travon Martin shooting wasn't murder. 



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Do you see movements by men to make murder less of a crime or make themselves less culpable? No none of these things are the case, that's why people have to be taught not to rape. Murder is pretty much hard lined into use from birth and killing is only acceptable in self defense or war or if the person happens to be black and you're not.


I see movements by people to make types of murder less of a crime or make themselves less culpable. 
We see lots of things today about police redefining murder to get out of culpability. 



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Stop try to make these false equivalents. There's never a "good" reason to rape someone, it doesn't work like other crimes. You could find a good reason to do almost anything else.


This just sounds like victim blaming. You can find good reasons to criminalize other victims. 

Shame on you.


----------



## Gino (Jan 20, 2015)

krory said:


> Nice of you to catch up with the past ten years.



I'm not an old geezer.


----------



## Mael (Jan 20, 2015)

The trigger here is strong.

Again, I know this got way outta hand, but it has gotten so judicially bad especially with college rape accusations/cases (false or true) that I can now understand being against the perverse Western style of feminism that's essentially seeking to treat men/boys as possessing an original sin (just look at the influence Dworkin has now on women on the internet) simply for having XY chromosomes and there are simps like CTK who will never see a wedding ring because he'll be too busy catering to this sort of idiotic notion.


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2015)

Mael said:


> The trigger here is strong.
> 
> Again, I know this got way outta hand, but it has gotten so judicially bad especially with college rape accusations/cases (false or true) that I can now understand being against the perverse Western style of feminism that's essentially seeking to treat men/boys as possessing an original sin (just look at the influence Dworkin has now on women on the internet) simply for having XY chromosomes and there are simps like CTK who will never see a wedding ring because he'll be too busy catering to this sort of idiotic notion.



And the fact he tells women who disagree with him that he hopes they get raped might be a damper, too.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 20, 2015)

Mael said:


> and there are simps like CTK who will never see a wedding ring because he'll be too busy catering to this sort of idiotic notion.



I thought the whole point to simping was to see the wedding ring?


----------



## Mael (Jan 20, 2015)

krory said:


> And the fact he tells women who disagree with him that he hopes they get raped might be a damper, too.



Plus the Hot Redhead Thread.

I mean, dude, I think many redheads are hot too but I'm not going to rant about the evils of masculinity while doing all that.


----------



## Mael (Jan 20, 2015)

Punished Pathos said:


> I thought the whole point to simping was to see the wedding ring?



Thing is, women actually want to see confidence, not sycophancy.  They want to trust that their husband will be a hard-charger or be able to take care of them in bad situations, not always go "yes m'lady."


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 20, 2015)

Mael said:


> Thing is, women actually want to see confidence, not sycophancy.  They want to trust that their husband will be a hard-charger or be able to take care of them in bad situations, not always go "yes m'lady."



Oh, I know about that. :ho

I was just confirming my beliefs as to why people "simp"

Simps been simping since simping


----------



## Blue (Jan 20, 2015)

So guys, remember that time CTK said something dumb?

Yeah that was awesome.


----------



## Blue (Jan 20, 2015)

By the way, CTK, what you should take away from this thread isn't "All these guys suck and are assholes and fuck them" but rather a mandate to re-examine your views.

I mean seriously, if you end up calling a girl a cunt in a feminism debate, you're either a chauvinist or it's the

[YOUTUBE]0pBMKxs_JTE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 20, 2015)

CTK is just one of those emasculated males


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2015)

Handsome Jack said:


> So guys, remember that time CTK said something dumb?
> 
> Yeah that was awesome.



I see what you did there.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 20, 2015)

So where did ctk advocate someone to get raped?

Nevermind just seen it.
Taken out of context.


----------

